# Woking Nuffield : Part 94



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

yey i am first 

Hows everyone today ?

Ambergrace - how you feeling ? how come your first scan wasnt untill you were 7 1\2 weeks thought everyone had one at 6 ?

Warddy - good luck for tomorow, fingerscrossed for lots of eggs   are you doing egg share ?

well not feeling very pregnant all simptoms have disapered but give it a week or so and i am sure they will return.

hi to everyone else to


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Sammyk I am not sure, according to my calculations I'll be 7 weeks on Friday but not sure why they didn't want to scan me earlier, unless they got dates confused? Very odd. Oh well all will be revealed on Friday I guess  I am still quite crampy but now more kind of all over crampiness so more and more convinced it is constipation related! how nice!

I have many moments of really not feeling pregnant at all and then all of a sudden I feel knackered and sick and generally bleeeuurgh and realise that yes I must be!

Just a quick one from me tonight as very tired but hope everyone is well - wardyy will be thinking of you tomorrow hun.

A x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ambergrace - I will be 7 weeks exactly on Friday too! I had my scan last friday and a little teeny heartbeat was detected! I have been feeling really rough this week - but it freaks me out that one minute I can carely stand from exhaustion and nausea and then a bit later I dont feel pregnant at all - its so scary! Let us know how you get on on Friday!


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Bad day for me today  

Went for second scan and follicles have shrunk and lining is thinner.  Nurse gave two options.  Abandon now or go through to Friday scan (but with no real hope of progress).  As we bought the package of drugs we've elected to go through to Friday but she said it would be nothing short of a miracle.  Devastated right now.  I never knew this was a possibility and don't really understand where we go from here.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Rolney I am so sorry to hear that    Did they give any reason why the follicles might have shrunk? Am thinking of you and     that you do get that miracle.

TDMC1 - wow - so if I am correct in my calculations (and all goes well for me on Friday) we will be due the same day? I am sure I'll be 7 weeks then, I worked out due date using the calculator on the FF home page and it came up with 23 October - is that the same as you? Am trying hard to keep positive at the moment as the last time I went for a baby scan at the Nuffield there was no heartbeat...I can't get that experience out of my head but just have to keep telling myself it doesn't mean this scan will be bad news too.

Wardyy hope all went well today   

Hi to everyone else,

Take care,
Amber x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Rolney,
Sorry to hear that things aren't great - it must be so disappointing for you.
I know that it is not much of a comfort but they do say that they learn alot from
the first cycle and can adjust things next time... I know it won't help much but
our first cycle of IVF we didn't get much fertilisation but a lot of eggs so next time we
had ICSI. 
I hope that something great happens by Friday - but if not they will have learnt so much that
will help next time.
Big


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Just popped on here to bid farewell, going to go AWOL for a while to try and forget the whole TTC experience!! If I can. Knowing me, I'll pop back every so often, as I can't help myself!!

Rolney... Im so sorry to hear that its all going a little pear shaped at the mo.. I really hope that it will be ok for you.... My friend who lives round the corner from me had the same experience, she had loads of big follies on a scan... the next time she went, the majority had died off... she was devastated.... she didn't give up though, and although they suggested abandoning the cycle, she went for egg collection. They got 4 eggs out. All 4 fertilised. 2 went for ET and 2 were frozen! She ended up with twins and they have just had their fourth birthday! (she was treated at the Woking Nuffield too)..... So what Im trying to say is, sometimes miracles can happen.         I hope this is a story you can tell soon too xx

Saw Mr Brook this morning, he seems to think that its a good idea for us to take a break to prepare ourselves for round two... He thinks that for a frozen cycle I should now have 2 embies put back and progesterone injections instead of cyclogest. (Although he siad the injections are like treacle and go into your bum... nice) He's not convinced that my body absorbed the cyclogest properly to sustain my lining. Either that, or he suggested that I go under anaesthetic again for them to have a nose round my womb to look for any thing that shouldn't be there!! Perhaps scarring from my emergency c-section that I ended up having.

Anyway, Im gonna sign off now for a bit... good luck all that are trying and stay safe all those that are preggers xxx 

Right then.... time to book my holiday to Las Vegas!! yeeaaahaaa


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just bookmarking to read later... big  and  to all

Deb


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Ambergrace - yes me EDD has been put at 23rd October!! I have another scan on 16th march but like you feel v nervous as the last time we had a scan at the nuffield they discovered the ectopic after the IVF. I know it is not ectopic this time but still I will be very nervous about seeing that heartbeat! I am feeling v sick most the day now and the smell of certain food (particularly cat food) make me gag! I still cant believe it has happened and feel v guilty but am just expecting something to go wrong. My husband has been away this week and it has been the most lonely and daunting week I think I have ever had!

Let me know how your scan goes........

Justme - good luck and have a good break - a chance to recharge and get fighting fit for the next round.. 

Rolney -    good luck for Friday


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Amber - good luck for tomorrow. What time are you in? I will be there 9.45 for ET.

Rolney - so sorry you had bad news yesterday - hopefully something will have happened by toomorrow. Those scans are so scary when you have had a knock back. 

TDMC - poor you - not a ggod week then? Goodness we worry about not getting pg, then worry when we are!!! try to relax and think happy thoughts for your growing baby.

Ronstar - how are you doing?

Just me - enjoy your time out. I am sure it will do you the world of good. Take care x


Sammy - how are you feeling? Don't worry about the symptoms or lack of them I am sure all is well. When is your scan?

AFM had EC yesterday which was fine. Got 14 eggs so was really pleased although very sore until this morning. So, as I am sharing that means 7 each. So 6 of mine were mature and as of this morning we have 5 lovely little embies. They just need to so their stuff between now and EC tomorrow. To have all 5 viable would be fantastic but I think we will probably lose a few again by then. As long as we get 1 or 2 good ones that is all I am worried about.

I will let you know how many get put back tomorrow and then thats me on the 2ww!!!! Yikes!!!

Love to all, wardy x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Ambergace - good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well. 

Rolney - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow miracles do happen.  

Warddy - 14 eggs wow thats loads no wonder your a bit sore today. My scan is the 16th march not long to go now. Enjoy your 2ww
AM back at work now and cant believe how quick 2ww went, one good thing my dh is now very friendly with the hover and cant do enough for me i love it (long may it last)

Just -me - Enjoy your holiday. Glad your appointment today was productive and there are other things you can do good luck 

hi to everyone else to


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

Just-Me...just wanted to wish you luck and send you a   I hope you have the most fantastic break. Take care.

Wardyy that's a great amount of eggs, well done! Will   you get some really good embryos out of your share.

Rolney - thinking of you honey.

TDMC1 - I am exactly the same, convinced something is going to go wrong, but please don't feel guilty. I think it is only natural at this stage. I'm quite nauseous on and off too and I have gone off chocolate! how wierd is that! Sadly I'm consuming enough crisps to feed an army, as they seem to be the only thing that really helps the nausea, but hey, I'm not eating anything sweet so feel I deserve a few savouries! 

Sammyk make the most of DH and the hoover...I don't think mine can remember how to switch ours on!  We just have very mucky floors at the moment!

Hello and   to everyone else...

Will come back on tomorrow morning (we are in first thing) after our scan to update you.

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

sorry i've not been around much this week  

Just - me   take care of yourself and hope to see you back soon  

Ambergrace - hope your scan went well today   

Rolney - hoping that your miracle has happened today    

Wardyy - hope ET went well and you are now PUPO!! 

SAmmy - send your hubby in my direction - my floors haven't seen a hoover in weeks! #

TDMC1 - I remember feeling the same - it's hard in the early weeks as you don't have any outward signs but I got thru on peesticks and my 6, 8 and 12 week scans  

Must go as have man about to turn up to fix my shower!!! Back Later - hi to all you other ladies


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a quick one from me so no personals sorry but - woo hoo - scan went well and we have a heartbeat! Due date confirmed as 23 October, baby is 10.5mm, everything "absolutely perfect for 7 weeks" to quote the sonographer (I have posted my scan pic in my profile although admittedly just a little smudge at this stage!), so we are very very very happy! 

We are conscious it is still early days but so nice to at least know that the miscarriage risk has dropped dramatically now we have seen a heathy heartbeat.

 and  to all and hope everyone is well. Will catch up properly later - lots to do before school pickup at 12!

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Man is still here doing shower but just had to pop on and say YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY Ambergrace - great news - hope you can relax a little more now... easier said than done i know...  Back later xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me as feeling very sore today.

Amber - excellent news hun - so pleased for you. Really gives me hope!!!

I am now PUPO - can't believe its finally happened!!! We went for 1 in the end as had 5 really good embies, 2 of which were grade 1 which they said they hardly ever grade this high. So my risks of having twins is apparently high if we put 2 back so have frozen 2. The other 2 were not suitable to freeze. The best news all round really. Only problemwas getting the embie in - apparently my cervix is a bit difficult to access so the transfer was complete agony and embie had to go back to incubator 3 times while they tried to get it in. Nightmare!!!

Hope everyone else is OK.

 wardy x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Wardyy I am so thrilled for you though what a nightmare about the difficult transfer - I hope you are resting up and being taken care of!  I was told a similar thing about being a high twin risk - I guess we are probably similar risk as have delivered a baby already - so we too only had one put back - but as everyone always says it only takes one!  Well done on having some to freeze too, that is wonderful. Take care, rest lots and     for you.

Rolney - have been thinking of you today - hope you got the result you were hoping for  

Fingers - hope your shower is well and truly fixed - I seem to have household appliances falling apart all over the place at the moment! Washing machine died on day 2 of the 2WW and our big fridge/freezer gave up the ghost yesterday!  

Sammyk and TDCM1 thinking of you both  

Hi to everyone else and have lovely weekends, I am looking forward to a lazy takeaway tonight as soon as I have bundled a very tired four year old into bed!

Amber x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great news Ambergrace - cant believe how big your splodge is - last week at 6 weeks ours was 3.8 mm - hope its grown this week! I have been feeling so so sick - all morning , noon and night. Like you I have gone off sweet things and am craving carbs but have to force them down as feel so sick all the time!! Woke up this morning and didnt feel sick, had a panic, then had some toast and now feel sick - panic over - yes I know I am  .

Anyway, my next scan is the 16th march - think I will feel happier then!

Wardyy - great news - enjoy the next 2 weeks if you can- I remember them well and enjoyed being waited on hand and foot by DH! Speaking of which , he is back from a weeks snowboarding with the lads today, so he is going to have his work cut out after leaving me to be so ill all week on my own - the list has been started...

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all
Have just been writing a really long post and lost the lot.  So just a short one for now and will try and re-post when I've lost my frustration with my laptop.
News of failure confirmed yesterday.  Dark days.
Sorry for no personals.  Back to Dr Hall next Friday.
Hope you all are well


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

rolney big


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Rolney, I'm so sorry, thinking of you  take care.

A x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

TDCM1 - yes I have become a carb monster too - as many crisps as I can - only thing that staves off feeling bleeeeeuuuuurgh.

Morning sickness is such a misguided name for it, I feel sick from about 11 in the morning until I go to bed! 

But hopefully that is a good sign    

Hi to everyone else,

A x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Ambergrace - Thats great news so pleased for you, hope your able to relax a little now. When did the morning, noon and night sickness start ? aparently ginger biscuits are supposed to help nibbleing on them. 

Rolney - so sorry hun  

Warddy - congratulations on being pupo    so relax, put your feet up and enjoy your 2ww.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Sammyk - how you doing?

It started at about six and a half weeks - same point as I started feeling ill with my son, but not quite as bad. I think this is mainly because I have a more laid back lifestyle now - when I was pregnant with my son I was doing a high-stress job and working long hours. Now I'm a stay at home mum, so though there are days when a four year old is just exhausting he is generally pretty good and quite easy to look after, so I think I'm just better rested and less manic. Plus I get three hours each morning when he's at school (he goes full time after Easter) so I am very lucky really. My house is a tip and I have a heap of ironing, but hey, never mind! 

I will try the ginger biscuits - thanks for that - at the moment my best solution is roast beef monster munch! But I was exactly the same with my son - ate enough crisps to stock a supermarket!

How is everyone else feeling? Hope everyone's well.

Amber x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi ambergrace 

I am fine just tired in the afternoons really, which comes on all of a sudden and its a i have to sleep now. No sickness or anything but its still early days
only 4weeks 5 days and really counting down the days till scan, think i may do i test again tomorrow am driving myself mad worse now than on 2ww,
keep analysing everything having had 2 m/c and 2 ectopic can't help it . 

Have a good weekend


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

I did peesticks almost every other day in the run up to my scan!  I know exactly what you mean about being extra nervous after previous failed pregnancies, I've had 2 miscarriages too and even with the reassurance of the scan I am still over-analysing! Hopefully I will calm down a little by 12 weeks...

Really hope all goes well for you too   

A x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies, Wokings latest new arrival ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=172.0

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Rolney - so sorry to hear your news. I hope they can give you an idea of a way forward when you have your meeting  

Amber and Sammy - what is the secret to a successful 2ww? Hope you are both OK  

TDMC1 - not long now til your next scan. How are you feeling?  

I am feeling OK I guess - actually that is making me worry that it is not working. Surely I should feel something Have had the odd stabbing pain since the pain from ET subsided but thats all. Also noticed AF spot on my face this morning - could that be a reaction to the drugs rather than the   ?? Really feel like i should be doing something more like proper resting every day. I am pretty much carrying on as normal although not letting any stress get to me at all. I am still working although I only do 3 days anyway and sit at a desk for most of it so I am sure that should be OK. The lovely    bullets are driving me nuts too. Are they being absorbed or not? I thought I was doing fine, but reading this maybe I am a little    !!!

Have a great day


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Rolney - big big 

I am not too great - been really ill since last week and sick all the time. I went to doc yesterday and I am rather dehydrated so I had an anti sickness injection and have some pills but they havent worked yet! I am absolutely exhausted and have been signed off work for now as I cannot leave the house until at least 3pm when the sickness eases until about 8pm. Struggling big time - not that I am complaining  - just hope it will all be worth it in the end. Next scan on Monday so fingers crossed.

Wardy - dont worry about feeling anything at this stage - I felt no different in the 2 weeks when I got pregnant - and with the IVF I had so many different symptoms - all from the effects of the lovely 'bullets'. Nothing can make the wait any easier so just hang in there!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Warddy - hang in there, i had no symptoms at all thought af was on its way as had usuall signs for that
in fact still have no real pregnancy symptoms even now at 5w 6 days can't Wait till Monday. 

tdmc - hope the pills kick in soon and you feel much better, take care and rest


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

hello ladies, how are you??

I'm sooooo sorry I haven't posted for ages! I'm really struggling! I am sickly a lot and by the time I get home of an evening I'm 100% worse and get banging headaches! I find the computor triggers it all off... Work is a nightmare. I'm not complaining one bit though, it's just making life harder than normal! 

I tend to just get min done on my laptop then turn it off!

So what's the news on here? I've not been on at all so no idea! I'm on a computer free course for 2 days now so can manage a quick peek on here via my phone!

I'm 9wks on weds. Had a scan at Woking at 7wks and 1 lovely wee baby was looking good. We're having a scan this sat (can't wait until 12wks after waiting so long for bfp!). So praying he's all fine still! 

Right headache starting, must dash!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Morning

TDCM1 am so sorry you are feeling so poorly...really hope you feel better soon  

Emi-Lou good luck with the scan on saturday!   I think I am going to try and persuade my GP to get me another scan at around the 9-10 week stage too. No way am I going to be able to wait till 12-13 weeks! Hope you feel better soon too.

Wardyy - I think you are doing everything you can do to be honest. I just tried to rest as much as possible and distract myself from it - went to see the Strictly Come Dancing tour in the middle of the 2WW and that was just the best thing ever as I was on such a high from that for a few days afterwards that I forgot about IVF completely!  all goes well for you. Oh and I had a huge AF spot too which developed about halfway through the 2WW. The good news is it obviously meant pregnancy not AF - the bad news is I still have it! It is fading but very very slowly - not attractive!  

Sammyk good luck for Monday!  

Rolney thinking of you, hope you get some helpful advice in your follow up 

Fingers thanks for the birth annoucement details - always lovely to hear! 

Hope everyone else is well. I am struggling with nausea which comes and goes from about 2 in the morning to be honest - get a brief window of respite mid-morning and then again mid-evening. Never actually sick but feel permanently bleeeeuuurgh. Hoping it eases off as second trimester approaches! I'll be 8 weeks Friday and I'm off to see my GP tomorrow.

Take care

Amber x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi emi lou - good to have you back. Been worried about you girl. Good luck for Saturday  

TDMC - hope you are feeling better hun 

Sammy - loads of luck for Monday  

Amber - poor you with the whole sickness. Were you like that last time? I was perfectly fine the entire pregnancy so really hoping that if this one stays   that I will not have the sickness this time round either.

Rolney - have you had your next meeting yet?

Can't believe that a week ago I had EC - this week has flown quite nicely. Just need to get through the weekend and then its the final straight until Friday for test day. I have just come across an interesting web site that some of you may have already seen. It just gives really good detail on the development of our little embies.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Take care everyone xxx

/links


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone - just popping by to say hi.
Will updaste list later this week - but am totally lost at the moment as to what is happening.
Hope you are all well.
16 week check up with midwife today (though technically only 15 +5) and all is well.

Back for a better read soon -
 all round


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all

Warddy - hows the 2ww going ?

Emi-lou - Good to have you back, hows you feeling ? Where you having your scan on sat ? good luck
.
TDMC - Have the tablets started to work yet ? Hope your feeling better. 

Ronstar - Glad all is going well for you, can't believe you are 16wks already. Did you have any morning sickness ?

Fingers hope all is well with Liam and your self.

As for me i am just tired and moody, Can not Wait till Monday. Its my birthday tomorrow so hoping for a wonderfull l ate pressie


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just dashing past to say hello, hope everyone is well, we are doing fine but don't seem to have stopped all week!! 

Sammy - have a good day tomorrow and hope you get the prezzie of your dreams      

Hello everyone else....


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok,

Emi - good luck today hun and hope you are not feeling so sick! 

Sammy - hope you had a lovely birthday and that your scan goes well on Monday.

Amber & TDMC - i hope you are feeling better x

Rolney - how are you? Any further forward?

Ronstar - wow 16 weeks!!!! The time is flying by!!!

I am doing OK - had a bit of an emotional day yesterday! I think its like I am half way to finding out and really have no feelings either way as to whether I am or not. So lots of tears and shouting at DH. Guess its all part of it and hopefully just my hormones raging whilst the lovely embie settles in for the long haul!!!

Have a great weekend everyone

Wardyy x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Wardyy    to you...this whole thing is such a rollercoaster...hang in there. Am   you get the result you deserve.

Sammyk hope you had a lovely lovely birthday and that Monday's scan is good news for you  

Ronstar so glad all well with you 

Emi-Lou and TDCM1 hope you are feeling better (I am okay as long as I keep eating! ) Emi-Lou hope your 2nd scan went well.

Rolney, thinking of you and hope your follow up goes well and you get some positive answers 

Fingers, lovely to hear from you, you and Liam are obviously keeping busy! Take care  

I have seen my GP now and managed to get him to sort me out what I have referred to as a 'paranoia scan'  in between now and the 13 week one. Just too scared to wait!  I see the midwife for first visit next Thursday - will be nearly 9 weeks by then if all continues to go well.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend. 

Take care and   to all,

Amber x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazychick
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me
Rolney

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO *    
Wardyy

*Waiting for 1st scan *      
Emi-Lou T
Ambergrace

Sammy K

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - Thomas George Arrived 10th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ladies ,
I know I have probably got something list and that I don't know next scan dates and EDD for some people -
so please feel free to send me lots of updates -
and apologies if I have missed anybody off or got something wrong.

Now...
Sammy K - I can't believe I am 16 weeks either - theose first weeks went so slowly up to 12 weeks. I still worry all the time though!!!! As for morning sickness - I certainly didn't get anything in the morning and was never actually sick but I would cook meals in the evening then not be able to eat it and about 4 o'clock everyday I would get a horrible taste in my mouth and not want to eat. I was very fussy about what I fancied and didn't and if htis baby doesn' come out loving poatatoes after the way I craved anyhting made of potatoes...
How was your birthday
Fingers - how are you and Liam?? He must be getting big now. Have you heard any more from Casa about Thomas - hope she posts some pictures.
Rolney - Have you had your follow up How are you??
Emi-T - how are the headaches? I touch wood here but I think my migraines might finally be settling down - I hope yours settle too. But my doctor said he was glad my migraines were bad as it meant my hormones must be strong - glad one of us were glad!!!!!
Amber, TDMC  - How are you both doing? Waiting for scans is so hard... I have to wait until 22weeks now 
Wardyy - how are you managing? The 2ww is hard isn't it - when do you test??

I hope I haven't missed any body off - 
Catch up again soon

Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry I have been dashing in and out recently and haven't had much chance to catch up with you all - for some reason my life has gone manic!! 


Ronstar - We're fine thanks and yes Liam is getting huge now!! We were in a coffee shop the other day and was talking to a lady with a baby who was same age and about half the size, I think DH has been putting him in fertiliser over night!! I heard from Casatinka - Thomas was on SCBU for a while - am waiting to hear if he is still there or back with his Mummy.. glad your headaches are clearing  

Ambergrace - glad your GP was amenable to the "paranoia" scan - if it puts your mind at rest then it's the right thing to do.. good luck with your mw appt...

Sammy - hope you had a good day today - good luck tomorrow    

Wardyy - hope you aren't driving yourself too mad symptom spotting - not long now hon   

Emi-Lou - good to 'see' you - sorry to hear about the headaches - hope your scan went well...

TDMC1 - hope sickness has eased - good luck with your scan tomorrow    

Hope everyone else is well including you lurkers - I know you are out there!!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all what a mad day i have had soo busy at work which was good as scan wasnt till 3.40. All went well and we had two lovely hart beats
i couldnt belive it, was convinced something was wrong, when the snographer showed us i promptly burst in to tears, as iam only 6weeks she said they may not see any hart beat but as soon as the probe whent in she turned the screen and there they were   e 

TDMC - how was your scan ?

sorry back later dh burning dinner


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

WONDERFUL NEWS SAMMYK!!!!! So happy for you 

     

  

what lovely news, make sure you rest now and get DH to spoil you rotten  When is your official due date?

Amber x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Great news Sammy - 2 little babies on board how exciting!!!

Well I am feeling a bit rubbish today - had terrible head ache all yesterday and then very upset tummy this morning - I blame the bullets!!! Feel very washed out and a bit sicky. I am hoping these are all good signs but of course I amreading into everything at the mo as you can all imagine. Not long to go til Friday but time feels like it is really dragging. I just really want to know now!!! As I see it I will either be ecstatically happy come Friday or able to have a few alcoholic bevvies to drown my sorrows. It can't come soon enough.

Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

sammyk - WOW - great news!!!! Congrats!!

I had another scan yesterday - I am at 8 +3 and the splodge was now 20.3 mm - it has grown from 3.8 mm 2 weeks ago! Healthy heartbeat and it was moving around!! - AMAZING!! Still want another scan at 10 weeks - if I had my way I would be scanned every morning - DH thinks I am  !!

I am still feeling v nauseuos most of the day and knackered but it still hasnt really sunk in that this might really happen for us!

Ambergrace / Ronstar and fingersarecrossed - how are you doing?

Hope everyone else ok!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sammyk - well done - I'll be first to say it although I'm sure you'll hear it a million times - Double Trouble!!    Fantastic news!!

TDMC1 - glad scan went well - I was the same and would have had scans daily if allowed!!

Wardyy - sound like good signs to me!!      Hang on in there honey!!

Casatinka  now has THomas with her on the ward so she is feeling much happier about things  

Must go as doorbell ringing!!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi girls,

just popped on to see if I've missed anything.......... huge congrats Sammyk two babes on board.... wonderful news xx

Wardyy..... got my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

Me x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies! How are you all??

SammyK looks like you've been busy cooking up 2 tinkers! Wow! Congratulations!!!!

TDMC1 - didn't know you had BFP too - yipee!!! So pleased for you! It's so fab to see them move isn't it? How you feeling?

Ronstar, Bladerunner what's going on with you guys at the mo? 

I am 10+1 now and begining to feel a teeny bit better - though not so much today. I haven't had the awful evening sickness as bad and am managing to stay up until about 9 - 9.30 now! Though last night we went out and I didn't go to bed until 11ish and am a wreck today so ended up working at home. I just had a nap and feel better. 

I had a scan on Saturday at 9+3 and we saw little one moving and wiggling about - so lovely. He was really active! Measured at 2.6cm (so TDMC1 yours is nice and big for 8+3!) which was normal range, he's positioned well in the womb and the placenta development was visable. 

Waiting on my 12wk scan date now, though have booked a private one at 12+3 in case our NHS date isn't until 13wks +, I can't wait that long! I am still really bloated from OHSS and baby (ovary still measuring at 9cmx5cm plus follies) so I need to start telling people asap! 

The scan was only £50 so if anyone wants the details just shout (or google LB Healthcare in Fareham). 

Chat soon ladies! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi everyone.... 

Wardyy - am going to be keeping everything crossed that you get happy news tomorrow     

Emi-Lou glad to hear all is well with baby and pleased you are feeling better too. Hopefully I'll follow suit soon - I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and not too bad in the mornings but oof, by 4pm I am really bleeurrgh! 

TDCM1 so pleased to hear your little beanie is growing well! And lovely to see you on the 1st trimester thread, I am still addicted to my Ribena and crisps (4 packets today - not good - but only thing I can stomach sometimes!  )

Sammyk has it sunk in yet? Hope you're well... 

Just_me lovely to see you, hope you're okay  

Fingers, Ronstar, Rolney, hope you're all well too. Fingers I hope Liam is enjoying the lovely sunshine....glorious park weather although I guess he is still a bit too small for the swings!  Lovely weather for pram walking though.

Well other than feeling almost constantly sick I am fine, have booked my paranoia scan for Saturday at St Peters so hopefully I will be able to hop back on here on Saturday afternoon with a positive update   . My husband thinks I am totally mad but like many others I think I'd opt for a daily scan if I could  

 to all,

Amber x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all

Warddy - good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you  

Just- me - glad to see your still around.

Ambergrace - Hope you start to feel better soon 

Emi-lou - glad your starting to feel better and thanks for the link to that hospital, £50 thats really good.Think i will give them a call i have another scan at
nuffield in a couple of weeks ( april 1st) i will be 8wk 5 days then can't wait, i also would have them daily. the Bennie's were 5.7mm in size at exactly 6wk

Hope everyone else OK
)


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great to hear from you Emi-lou - glad you doing ok!

I am having a major panic tonight as I havent felt sick and my boobs which have been so sore I cannot even walk without a bra have suddenly just stopped hurting - oh god - should I be worried - I am finding all this soooo hard!

I actually managed a healthy dinner of steak and salad tonight - no carbs and I am no blimmin starving so will no doubt have to eat something before night is out.

I am trying not to look up anything about disappearing symptoms as I then get even more paranoid - but I know I will 

Anyway, I had the bill from my scan at the nuffield today - £142 - so that other place sounds like a bargain! I am not sure if I can wait til the 12 week scan I think I will book another one for 10 weeks especially as I am worrying tonight!

Wardyy - good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardyy - good luck for testing hon   

You ladies with all your pg symptoms are making me miss being pg! At the time it seemed like forever from one scan to the next and I was analysing everything!!

TDMC1 - the first symptom I had was really sore boobs and they disappeared a couple of times (the pains not my boobs!!) and completely freaked me out but all was well - hang on in there honey  

Ambergrace - we are well thanks - Liam has been enjoying the sunny weather - I bought him a sunhat and he looks very cute!! If you are on ******** let me know your name so I can add you as a friend and you can see recent photos.. He's not quite big enough for the swings yet but isn't far off being able to sit up by himself   He's certainlya big boy - my niece who is 9 days younger is over 4lbs smaller (but she is smaller than average and he is bigger than average at mo so I'm sure it'll even out once he gets moving!! Good luck wiht your scan on Saturday as I am going away that day so won't have access to 'puter to send good luck wishes after 2moro..

Emi-Lou - glad all is well - what a bargain with your scan!! 

Sammyk - is that ur nickname for the babies? The Bennies?   Liams nickname was Mork!! 

Justme - nice to 'see' you

Hope you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a quick one before I head to bed but just wanted to say - TDMC1 - don't panic about disappearing symptoms - mine come and go all the time. For both you and Sammyk - not sure whereabouts you are based but St Peters Hospital in Chertsey offer what they call private 'reassurance scans' and they are £90 - not quite Emi-Lou's bargain but still a lot cheaper than the Nuffield.

Fingers - my little boy was always a big baby too - they do slim down a lot once on the move though he is still tall for his age at 4 and a half. I think it is nicer in many ways when they are big and bonny - better that than fretting that they are not gaining enough weight as so many of my friends have done with their little ones. Am not on ******** unfortunately but I bet he looks very very cute!

Anyway must head to bed - catch up with you all soon x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped by to see if any news from Wardyy   Hope you are celebrating honey..     

Am off to Devon tomorrow for a week so keep well everyone and I'll catch up when we get back..


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a quick one from me - got a BFN this morning   . Totally gutted. Gonna have a fair few drinkies with DH tonight and talk about our next move.

Good luck to all of you - will be back on soon x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aww sweetie    So sorry to hear that. The drinks sound like a good plan. Hugs to you and DH, give yourself plenty of TLC and don't forget where we are if you need a rant/cry..


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Wardyy so sorry to hear your news honey   I was so hoping you'd get your much deserved BFP. Take care of yourself - definitely have a few drinks and treat yourself to something really nice to eat as well! We're here if you need us.

A x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Aw honey so sorry    take care, a few drinks sound like a great idea and like fingers says lots of tlc.

Fingers enjoy devon and the sunshine.


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

wardyy - really sorry to hear your news..Take care


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Wardyy - so sorry.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Just a quick post to say that my 'paranoia scan' went really well: baby is now 24mm and 'perfect and doing everything it should for 9 weeks' according to the sonographer. Nice healthy heartbeat and baby wriggling around and looking almost like a proper baby! So very happy and hoping I will start to relax a bit now, as I read that once you've seen a heartbeat from the eight week stage then your miscarriage risk drops down to 5% apparently. Hubby has banned me from having any more until the 12 week scan now  but I don't mind as I've had confirmation that that is on 14 April so not too long to wait now.

Can highly recommend a private scan at St Peters, for any girls near enough who want an additional early scan cheaper than the Nuffield's £140 odd quid - went straight in, they have a separate screen for you to look at whilst sonographer checks the main screen and I got four lovely photos (for free - they charge for them at the 12 week stage but I guess because this is private I got some freebies!) plus some little gift cards to put them in. The sonographer was lovely too...

Hope everyone has a nice Saturday, and wardyy hope you had a good few drinks last night honey.

Amber x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

ambergrace - what did you have to do to get a scan at st peters ? Did you just call them ?
glad all when well i just carnt belive were this year has gone and that your 9wks


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Sammyk

Yes, you just ring them. Tel number is 01932 722 665 - just say you'd like to book a private scan and then all you have to do once the appointment's booked is pay £90 on arrival, and sign a form confirming your consent for them to scan you as a private patient. I found it very speedy and efficient (not to mention reassuring! ). The £90 also included four scan pics plus scan report.

Hope you're well.

Amber x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

HI amber - I just called the unit you visited and you do need a referral from your GP before they will scan you  so I am about to make another apt as I am desperate for another scan at 10 weeks!

So glad all is ok with you - I have already eaten 3 packs of PC walkers crisps today...


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

ambergrace - thanks for that i have a scan at nuffield on the first of April but am sure i wont be able to hold out after that till 12wks. How you feeling ? What hospital are you going to have your baby in ?

TDMC -  I also seem to have a thing for crisps but wostersauce flavor. What hospital are you having baby in?

Fingers - Havent really given them a nickname yet will wait till 12wks i think, mork that really cute.

Warddy - how you doing hun   

well am just really tired all the time and struggling with work. I can't stand the smell of food which isn't good as i am a chef by Friday i have really had enough. 

Hope everyone else OK


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Crisps Rool OK!!  My favourites are the BBQ Beef Hula Hoops, or SaltnVinegar/Cheese and Onion Walkers...but in an emergency nausea situation any crisps will do  

TDCM1 I have to say they didn't ask for GP referral when I rang the St Peters unit but having said that I would automatically have been referred there for 12 week scan by my GP by the time I rang, so that probably explains that one.

Sammyk...I will have this baby at St Peters as I had my son there and it's our nearest hospital really. My son was an emergency C section so I will have an elective this time around.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Glad you are all doing OK.

Me and DH are doing alright I guess - still feeling quite sad and frustrated. Just wanted it so much to work but i guess you all know that feeling. I know it was only our 1st go and most people need at least 2 or 3 goes but everything was so in our favour. Anyway we have to move on. We have decided to go with a FET and so defrost our 2 embies and give them a go. If that doesn't work perhaps one more ICSI with egg share but will see how we feel at the time. As we can't start til day 21 of next cycle at the earliest we have decided to postpone for 1 more month and go on hols instead. Then come back refreshed ready to start again.

So time to get fit ready to wear that bikini  

Emi-Lou - the scan you are having at LB Healthcare is just round the corner from my house and opposite DD school - small world eh?

Take care everyone x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guys - SammyK - I will be having the baby at RSCH - although hope the mat unit is better than general wards - I was there with my ruptured ectopic last year and it was awful!!

I had a really good day yesterday - no sickness and I had some energy but today - bleugh! I either sleep all night or I wake up at 2am and do not get back to sleep until 6am ish - and then I feel shocking all day!!

I have first MW apt tomorrow and I am worried she is going to tell me I am too fat to be having a baby!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Wardyy - have been thinking of you honey - a holiday sounds like a great idea  

TDMC1 - that's my party trick - waking in the small hours and not really going back to sleep until six or six-thirty and even then only dozing...you feel like a zombie don't you. Hope your MW appointment goes well - I am sure she will say no such thing! 

Amber x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello ladies - another quick and vague post from me - apologies - I still feel awful most the time and have a stinking cold/sinus head to add insult to injury! LOL - not moaning though, take the rough with the smooth eh?

Warddy - so so sorry to hear your news - that's such a shame. But like you say - first go - 2nd has higher success rates and at least you have those frosties! How funny about LB being near you! We were booked in for another on Monday night but NHS 12wk scan came through for Wednesday (week today) so I'll cancel. 

Amber - so glad scan went well! Is that right about 5% chance of MC after 8wks? Good to know.

Love to everyone else. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazychick
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me
Rolney
Wardyy

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - Thomas George Arrived 10th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009 
Emi-Lou T
Ambergrace
Sammy K

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar 

Sammy K, Ambergrace and Emi-Lou T is you give me all the detials of EDD etc I will add them to the list


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Ronstar, hope you are well. 

My EDD is 23 October 2009.

 to everyone,

Amber x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Glad you are all doing OK. Sorry no personals - am just off out. Thanks for all your kind messages. I am still feeling quite sad about the whole thing which is frustrating as I am normally a pick myself up and get on with things kind of girl. Guess I have never had to deal with something like this though. Had a few tears yesterday with friends I hadn't seen since finding out the result last week. I keep thinking I should be over it by now!

Anyway  - def going for FET and hope to start DR mid June so ET should be mid July by my guess. Feels like forever and I don't want to wish the time away! Am starting back at the gym this weekend to get tip top for holiday.  

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey all!

Wardy - allow yourself a little time to wallow and feel sad - you'll soon be back to your usual self but don't rush your emotions. xxx

Ronstar - my EDD is 14 Oct. 

Hope everyone is ok and has a great weekend! xxxx


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all

Warddy - give your self time hun you have to remember ttc is very stresfull lol.

Ambergrace - I carnt belive how big your sploge has got.Glad your ok.

Ronstar - my EDD is the 16 october.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazychick
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me
Rolney
Wardyy

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - Thomas George Arrived 10th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T - EDD 14th October 2009
Sammy K - EDD 16TH October 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace - 23rd October 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

hello ladies - bumping us up as no posts since Saturday   Will try to post more a little later but have a teething boy at the moment and he is keeping me on my toes!! Hope everyone is OK


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi had second scan today everything was perfect still carnt belive it i am 8wk 5days.

Fingers - poor liam hope they come through soon and poor you. Hope your well.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls

Sammyk, so pleased to hear everything going well... 

Fingers good luck with the teething - bless him, hope he is not suffering too much  and hope you are not too worn out taking care of him - hard work when those teeth come through! I found the Boots teething powders great when DS was teething.

Hi to Ronstar, Emi-Lou, TDMC1, wardyy and everyone else  

Well all fine with me - will be 11 weeks on Friday - resisting the temptation to have yet another paranoia scan  as my 'official' one is in just two weeks' time and I reckon I can wait that long! I then have my midwife appointment two days later, and once those two milestones are done and dusted I think I might actually start believing that I really am going to have a baby   ....Still feeling quite sicky and unfortunately DS has been poorly and off school with high temp and sickness these last three days so I am quite tired...but bless him he has been pretty good all things considered and definitely well enough now to go back into school tomorrow. I think I will spend the day in bed  

 to all,

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sammyk and ambergrace - glad all is going well with you ladies  

Liam is kind of grumpy on and off which is very unlike him. The tooth seems to be coming through at the top which I believe is unusual, I've been using Ashton and Parsons powder and Calgel and it seems to have helped. The thing that seems to help most of all is a toy we call Mrs Knottyhead (!!!!) which has knotted hair (thick padded cotton) - he chews on her hair like mad and it seems to give him relief!! 

Hope you other ladies are all good..


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Good lord it's quiet on here!

SammyK and Ambergrace hope all is well with bumps to be! Amber think you're 11wks today - yipeeee! 

How are the rest of the ladies getting on? Any news/gossip? 

Do you think it's a bit daft to contact the Nuffield to say thanks as I've now made it to 12wks? Had my scan and everything... They were so nice I just want to say thank you but not if it's cheesy... IYKWIM. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Emi Lou

I don't think it would be cheesy at all...I am sure it would be appreciated. I hadn't thought of contacting them at the 12 week stage I must admit but was planning to send card and photo of baby when the time comes, assuming all goes well. Lots of people must do this as those walls are covered in baby pics  So pleased all went well with your 12 week scan...mine is 14 April, then MW appointment on 16 April. Am so looking forward to being able to make the news public!

All fine with me other than still feeling sick and have been having some awful headaches this week...but other than that, fine!

Sammyk, Fingers, Ronstar, wardyy, TDMC1 and everyone else...hello and hope you're having lovely weekends.

Amber x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Urgh tell me about the headaches... never ending and soooo bad. I become really noise and light sensitive and just have to lay down and be quiet! I am hoping they pass soon. I had been feeling less sick and was pleased but today I feel very queasy! Think it's down to 3 nights broken sleep (DH snoring...  ). 

Not too long until your scan now! Ooooh how exciting!!!

xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I am new to the Woking Nuffield board, I was wondering if I could join you all? I plan to join the Cycle buddies for April\May too not sure if any of you will be on there?

I start D\R on 11th April and getting very excited! The nurses are very nice up at WN. 

I have been through an ICSI cycle 3 years ago with my ex Hubby so kinda know what to expect, little more nervous though as last time it all went well and got a BFP then found out at the first scan that there was just a sac... breaking it down into hurdles this time!

Been pregnant twice naturally in the last year and a half with current partner but both ended in Ectopic... the world is a cruel place! But on the positive all the consultants keep telling me 'just gotta get past them tubes!'.

Anyway... I can talk for England so will finish off now.....

Nikki
x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nikki - welcome to the thread, course you can join us!! I'm not having tx at the moment having got very lucky last year and giving birth to my son in November but I still hang around annoying people   Sorry to hear the outcome of your first ICSI and your ectopics    Here's hoping Woking can do the trick for you and get past those tubes and get you your sticky BFP...     good luck with the tx, I remember very well the excitement about starting tx. Any questions, just post on here, someone can usually help. I found the thread a HUGE support throughout treatment and we're a pretty friendly bunch! 

Emi-Lou T - joing the club with DH snoring    Erm I feel really bad - I haven't sent a pic into Woking yet   Must do so soon. I think it's a nice thing to do, they see so much heartache, it's lovely when they get to hear the good news too. 

Ambergrace - boo to headaches  

Other ladies hope you are good


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Nikki - Hi welcome to the  thread.  I had tx in feb and am now expecting twinns  in oct, i also had a couple of ectopics and mc, those tubes sure can give us a lot of trouble so understand where your coming from, good luck in your tx it can be scary but also very exciting.

Well i have first dr appointment tomorow and non of this seames real yet.

Hi to all you other ladys


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome messages, and congratulations Sammyk on your good news - was this your first tx? 

Has anyone had acupucture whilst having treatment or anyone got any advice on what to do on the dreaded 2WW? 

I picked up my drugs and stuff yesterday and start D\R on Saturday... trying to stay positive!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies! 

Amber - when is your 12wk scan? How exciting!!!! Have you told anyone yet?

Fingers - hope Liam's mouth gets better. Thought of chewing on cotton hair made me gag!

SammyK - still full of pg symptoms? Ahhh the joys of pregnancy!

Nikki - nice to have a newbie along. Sorry to hear your history. I had an ectopic in Dec 07 so can empathise a bit. I had acupuncture throughout my treatment and found it to be a god send. It was very relaxing and I believe it helped me get my BFP. I am due in Octover too - and this was my first treatment so we are thrilled! Good luck with the down regs - they made me v headachey and grumpy!!

Well I am 13wks today! Can't believe it! We 'went public' last week after the scan. Lots of congratulations etc... it was surreal!! I called the Nuffield to say thanks and they were really pleased! It was nice to be calling them and not saying 'I don't feel well' or 'Is this normal?'!!

I have a sickness bug at the mo. Couldn't keep a thing down yesterday but managed some lucozade and toast today so hopefully little one won't starve! 

Have a lovely Easter everyone. xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Emi-Lou T - Sounds like we have had a similar time of it. Congratulations on your pregnancy   

In regards to D\R - I am already grumpy! I think it may be because I am coming towards the end of my packet of pills they gave me to try and reduce a cyst on my ovary? Hope my DP can cope with my moods etc over the coming weeks.


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

nikki - I had acupuncture on my last cycle of IVF (although I still didn't get a positive result) I used Celia Griffin - she was fantastic very understanding and will fit the acupuncture around your treatment plan.  She is very close to the hospital too and on transfer day will be flexiable to ensure she sees you as close to the transfer as possible.


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Lilly W - I am seeing an acupucturist already over in Basingstoke. She is working with my treatment plan and I must admit I feel so relaxed and full of PMA when I leave.

Managing to drink at least 2-3 litres of water a day and a litre of milk, its getting easier at the moment but the trips to the loo are somewhat of a nuisence.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hello ladies ,

sorry ive not been around much ...
we've finally started on the road for our FET .
started d/regging on the 19th march  had my baseline scan on the 3rd april  and im now on the lovely progynova  which is making me feel awful  

our next big step is that  our 3 lovely embries survive the thaw on the 21st april ..

Is there anyone else currently having tx ?

hope everyone is doing ok  

oh  before i forget has anyone seen wokings ivf website ??


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey all and big hello to Nikki, Lilly and crazychic...lots of good luck to you all      

Nikki....I must confess I deliberately avoided acupuncture during IVF - this mainly due to the fact that I'd tried a three month course of it some time ago and found I didn't actually enjoy it that much, so figured it might not be that great an option for me despite all the evidence to show it can really help IVF. Instead I continued with reflexology, which I've been having for a couple of years now and find really relaxing and soothing. 

As for what to do during 2WW...the best thing I did was a trip to see the Strictly Come Dancing tour halfway through - it was wonderful, and completely took my mind off tx for days afterwards!  Definitely recommend booking yourself some kind of treat that is nothing whatsoever to do with TTC. I read somewhere on here that going to watch comedy can be a really good thing to do as apparently laughter can help implantation!

Emi Lou - well done on going public!   Have to confess most of our friends/family already know about our IVF, our three year battle has been no secret mainly because it was secondary infertility and so lots of friends having second babies etc and conversations came round to the subject quite naturally and I found I was far more comfortable being open about it all anyway. So there will be no great announcement other than (hopefully) to confirm all is fine with baby at scan! We have yet to tell DS but he has worked it out to be honest (slight giveaway when he said 'I haven't got a baby in my tummy, but you have haven't you?'  ) so although we're looking forward to telling him all about it I have a feeling the response is going to be 'But I already know!'  Our scan is Tuesday 14 April - will keep you posted.

Sammyk hope doctor's appointment went well 

Fingers hope Liam feeling better!

TDMC1 - how are you hunny? Can you believe we are 12 weeks tomorrow? 

A really happy Easter to all of you and really hope those about to tx have a happy outcome.

Amber x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

HI Amber - I have not been on for a few days as had a few busy work days and have been feeling really crappy again! I actually felt fab on thurs morning for about 5 hours but then paid for it from then on - I am a bit down with it all now if truth be told - everyone keeps saying I will bloom at 12 weeks and I am just waiting...although I know as soon as I do feel better I will be worried. I keep having awful thoughts as it is that somehting is wrong - i have my nuchal scan next thurs and have v nervous again! Have had to sort out all mat leave with work and stuff and it really felt very bizarre that this actually might happen and I will have a baby in my arms by the end of October!

That is so funny about your little boy guessing - they are v perceptive - my sisters 4 yr old guessed too - she tried to tell him she had eaten too many chips as she had had 3 m/c so wanted to wait until the scan but he kept saying no you havent mummy - you have a baby brother in there - and he was right!

For everyone about to go or going through the IVF - good luck - it is hard and exhausting but keep your eye on the end result - I spent my 2ww doing v little incase I sneezed/ cougheded the embryo out - silly really but you are so desperate not to risk anything! I will keep my fingers crossed for you all!!

Emi lou - glad you ok too hon - I assume your OHSS is now a thing of the past?

Anyway will update when I have my scan - Amber let me know how your scan goes tues hun - cant wait to hear!!

Happy Easter to all - I have gone off choc since being preg so will just have to eat a nice ripe beef tomato - hmmm yum!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys...

Just a quick one to say we had our scan this morning and all fine with baby (though we won't get combined nuchal/blood test result back for another week - that's my next thing to worry about  ) - 68 mm now and wriggling away. So like you TDMC1 feeling like this might actually happen now! We are going to tell DS on Saturday (hubby working away the next few days so won't be around till then) so that we can tell him together....I'll let you know what his reaction is 

TDMC1....will be thinking of you on Thursday hunny, really hope all goes well.

 to everyone else,

Amber x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Hope you are all well and have been enjoying the Easter hols. I have been very lazy and reading but not posting - though I must update the list this week!!
I am well - baby is 20weeks and 4 days now!! Have my next scan next week on Wednesday.
Back to work next week - when school restarts - can't say I really want to be bothered - I like being at home with the dog  
Anyway this was just a quickie to say i am still here.
 to all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter... 

Ronstar - can't believe you have passed the half way point now - it seems to have gone soooooooo quickly ( not for you though I'm sure   )
Good luck with your scan - are you going to find out the flavour?

Amber -glad scan went well - can't wait to hear DS's reaction to the baby news!!

TDMC1 - good luck with your scan.

Hope everyone else is well - sorry for lack of personals but I am thinking of you all x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

eeek - where is everyone - we were nearly on page 3!!!


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been reading the posts and then everyone went very quiet...

I have been d\r now for 5 days... day 6 today... I have to say the side effects have not yet hit me thank god but the injections are not very nice at all....

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Nikki - thank god someone is around - I thought I was talking to myself!!   Glad to hear you have started D/regs.. the injections and any side effects will be well worht ot I promise when you get your BFP   It does go quiet on here from time to time - people having lives to get on with I suppose   You watch - now we've said how quiet it is everyone will come out the woodwork and start chatting  

crazychic - meant to say good luck with the thaw next week - yes I saw the new website - better than the old one anyhow!! 

TDMC1 - hope scan went well today   hope you are feeling better ..


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys - I had my scan today - it took 2 hours! First attempt the splodge was bolt upright and wouldnt get in the right position so I had to walk around for a bit. Next attempt we managed to get size measurement but then slipped back to upright position before she got the nuchal measurement - after another hour of walking round, drinking coke and eating ice cream, splodge finally moved into correct position and fell asleep! Measurements were taken and combined with bloods I had last week the risk for Downs was classed at 1:2500 - which the sonographer said was very low risk - thankfully! FElt very emotional after scan - reality is kicking in now!!

Hope all you guys ok - it has been very quiet on this board recently!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done TDMC1! That's great news! and what a brilliant excuse to drink coke and eat ice cream  Our baby was  'being very amenable' to quote the sonographer on Tuesday - just stayed placidly in exactly the right position for all measurements to be taken - I'm hoping this means an amenably-tempered baby like our son was, but somehow I think I will not get that lucky twice! 

Ronstar...congratulations on reaching the half way point! How are you feeling? Hope the scan goes well. 

Nikki...good luck with the down-regging...   

and Fingers...OMG how cute is Liam? he is soooooo adorable! 

I have had my first midwife appointment today so I am officially 'booked in'. I am Mrs High Risk this time round due to pre-eclampsia and emergency C section delivery in first pregnancy, so will be monitored more closely than they generally would for a second pregnancy (extra blood tests etc oh joy) and will need to see the consultant around 30 weeks to discussed options for natural delivery v. elective section.  Makes my maternity notes a bit more interesting to read I guess! As before I will also be monitored by health visitors after pregnancy due to family history of puerperal psychosis   but am hoping this will be just a precaution as I had no PND problems last time.

 to all,

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done TDMC1 - great news on your scan  

Amber - we think he's adorable but we are biased..


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me
Rolney
Wardyy

*D/Regging*    
Nikki Ryder
Crazy-chick

Stimming

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - Thomas George Arrived 10th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T - EDD 14th October 2009
Sammy K - EDD 16TH October 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace - 23rd October 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Everyone,
Sorry I have been reading but dashing on and off and in general being lazy!!!
Fingers- we don't want to find out the flavour - well I don't DH is keen - but I want a surprise!!!
TDMC 1- Great news on the scan - when we had our 12 scan the baby was asleep I think and wouldn't move into the right
postiton for ages - the sonographer kept pushing, asking me to cough etc - in the end I felt sorry for the poor litlte thing -
and wished she'd just leave it to have it's rest!!! 
Next week is our second NHS scan - lets hope that it is a bit more active then!!! It certainly moves around now and I can feel it.
amber-grace - thanks - I can't beleve I am at the halfway point - well actually I am 21 weeks today so just over now - we ae even starting to look at cots etc 
which is very exciting and I went maternity shopping with a friend in Guildford last week - which was such fun! (Though I over spent a little!!!).
Nikki and Crazy-chick hope Down regging is going well

Take care everybody - speak soon
Ronstar


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy Sunday everyone! 

Gorgeous weather here! 

Nikki how are you getting on? Hope all going smoothly  

Ronstar, hope the scan goes well and that you manage to persuade DH that a surprise is much nicer (we don't plan to find out in advance either). 

TDMC1 - really hope your sickness subsides soon - really not funny after a while is it?  Hope you start to feel better in the next week or two.

Hi to everyone else.... 

I have had my nuchal results back and all is well, very low risk so I am finally, slowly, starting to relax. Still feeling sickly ish but nowhere near as bad as it was, and I'm back on chocolate, which I am not sure is a good thing! 

Well we have told DS the news...showed him the picture of our 12 week scan and the response was 'It's a picture of a rat!'   (he is a bit obsessed with rats at the moment as we've been reading a book which has a bat-and-a-cat-and-a-rat in!). Then we said no, it's a baby and he said 'Yes! It's in Switzerland!'   (no idea where that came from other than that DH went ski-ing in Switzerland earlier this year). Then he said 'and we're going to call it Percy' (er, no, I don't think so! ).

Anyway he hasn't demonstrated wild delight about the prospect of a new baby but then again neither has he said he doesn't want it (I was half wondering whether he would - he has never been the sort of child to beg for a brother or sister) so for the moment we are just letting him get used to the idea in his own time. To be honest, I am almost glad he is not leaping up and down with delight because it's a long old way to go till October - feels like a long time to me, and so for a 4 (nearly 5) year old it will seem like forever! Also no child knows what it's really going to be like being an older sibling until the baby is born, and so my other worry was that if he was really excited the reality might in no way match up to the anticipation! 

Anyway, knowing him he will talk very little about the baby until he/she arrives and will then be absolutely fine - this is his usual approach to everything from going out for the day to starting school - so all in all we are very happy. Although I am going to have to hope and pray he goes off the name Percy before October....  

Hope you're all well and enjoying those last bits of Easter chocolate,

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - I didn't find out the flavour either.. my point of view was I'd waited 15 years to conceive, 40 weeks wasn't that much longer to wait to find out.. it was lovely to be told he was a boy as I was totally convinced I was having a girl!! I think if I were lucky enough to have another one I would want the surprise again (unless it was a multiple pg!!)

Ambergrace - great news on nuchal results and   bless DS - I think Percy is a cute name even if it is just for the duration of the pg!! Liam was 'Mork' for 9 months!! 

Hope you other ladies are good


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry I have not been on in a while. 

Sounds like you are all doing great though - so pleased for all of you that you are progressing well. Gives me hope that it can happen for me when the time is right!

Well we have booked a holiday to the south coast of spain on 4th June for 2 weeks - I can't wait!!!! Then should start DR on return ready for FET in July. I just   my embies survive the defrost!

Anyway - take care all and enjoy the sun x


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey girlies 

hope everyone is ok  i thought i would pop on to let you know that i had 2 of my 3 frozen embryos transfered this morning 
  

sadly my grade 1-2 lost a cell over night  so that went down to a 3 cell  and my grade 2-3 which had 2 cells yesterday gained an extra cell over night  so ive got two day 2  embries onboard each with 3 cells  bit gutted they could have been better but im glad to have got another chance  but im glad nick brook did my transfer in the end i wasnt uncomftable at all this time  as dr hall did it last time  and she hit one of my nerves which hurt for hours after ..

in which i was told that dr hall has now left the clinic . 




then went straight from there and had my acupunture  which was wonderful i must say  

and apart from feeling a little tired i feel fantastic 


YAY im PUPO!!!!  ( i really didnt think i would be typing that again )


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

well done on being PUPO crazychic! Will keep everything     and     for you! Take it easy and pamper yourself 

Hope everyone is well,

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

congrats on being PUPO crazychic!! Good luck     
Wardyy - a nice relaxing holiday is just what you need before tx, I had a lovely holiday shortly before startting my last tx cycle and it was great to go into it all relaxed... 

Ambergrace - how's Percy 

For anyone that is interested there are a couple of recentpics of Liam (with his wife to be Jessica) on the Woking BFP thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128267.1155

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi All

Good Luck Crazy Chick      

Wardyy enjoy your nice relaxing holiday... I am so jealous, we haven't had a holiday for 2 years now and we are really feeling it.

Not been on for a while been very busy at work and had lots of visits from family over the last couple of weeks, everyone is ver sadistic and seems to want to see me inflict pain on myself! 

Had our baseline scan on Wednesday and the cyst had gone and everything was looking good...  
We have now started Stimming....  

first injection was last night and I have to say it hurt alot!   My DP mixed up the solution (Trying to make him feel more part of this whole exercise!) and I did the deed... Not looking forward to tonights jabs but hey, just got to keep my eye on the end goal.

Still having my accupuncture, and have to say really enjoying it, I think its going to help me lots on this cycle....

Back for second scan next Wednesday, I cannot believe how quick its going..... 

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

Well some of you will know me and some of you won't. It is a very long story as to why I didn't post on here for so long but I just wanted to let some of the ladies I met know my good news, I gave birth to two healthy boys on the 29 January 2009 at very healthy weights of 5.5lbs and 6.11lbs. It nearly killed me, literally, as I am 5ft 1 and size 8 petite! For many reasons I didn't come on to the site as although my pregnancy was largely a very healthy one, I was so obessed that something would go wrong that I kept reading all the most depressing parts of FF and getting myself even more worked up. In the end I realised I had to come off here for a little while so I could try and focus on the positive rather then negative. 

Anyhow this is a hello to many of the ladies from what I call the old gang, Kerry (fingers are crossed), Tanya, Myra, Jules, Ali, Bali, Crazychick, Karen1975, Charlies Mum and any others I might have forgot. 

Will post more when I get 5 minutes free but both the boys are bellowing for their milk so must dash!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations Foxy......i wondered what had happened to you......your twins look gorgeous.
Love Ali x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Mornng ladies

Foxyloxy - your twins are gorgeous! Congratulations!

Fingers - Liam is v cute too - he looks like a proper little boy!

Crazychic - congrats on being PUPO - I hope it all works out for you. I will be following your footsteps in a couple of months. I might PM you with some questions if thats OK. Can't believe what you said about Dr Hall - she did my ET too and it was 20 mins of agony!!! Embryo went back into incubator 4 times before she got it in - I really think that was a huge factor in the tx not working. Mr Brooks is lovely - I think we will insist on him doing ET next time if we can. Who did the rest of you ladies have for ET?

Well the sun is shining and best mate is coming soon for the weekend so hopefully will have a lovely date out with the children. Hope the rest of you have fab weekends. DD hassling me to play schools so must dash!

Wardyy x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy Foxy - what wonderful news.... I have often wondered about you over the last few months and even text you a few times. totally understand though. Thomas and Oliver are beautiful   Many congratulations   

Wardyy - yes Liam is a proper little boy, not my newborn any longer but this is a lovely stage too   
Hi other ladies!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congratulatins Foxy  So pleased for you


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Foxy I'm so pleased that you and your boys are all okay, we did worry about you, but as Fingers said totally understand. 
Congratulations on Oliver and Thomas they look lovely (great names too) 

Crazy Chick Jessica was FET the only one of 4 that survived and didn't even gain any cells and we now have a beautiful daughter good luck and congrats on being PUPO  

Hi to all the Woking ladies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

just dashing past to save us from page 2!!   

where is everyone  

Hope you have all had good weekends and enjoyed the sunshine.... xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Girlies, 
just thought I'd pop on to see if anything was new!

Wardyy... so pleased to hear that you are going on holiday too!! we'll possibly be cycling together with a FET cycle... Im hoping to get started when I get back from my holiday.

IM GOING ON HOLIDAY ON SATURDAY!! YIPPPPPEEEEEE

This is my counseling session ........ I've got a confession to make.... Im finding it sooo hard to just stop the whole making babies madness!! I am much more relaxed about it all than I was though.....  I confess, I secretly pee'd on those ovulation sticks to manipulate the situation!! 

Today Im all crampy and ....TMI..... got a little bit of brown tinged CM...... I kinda thought that this whole secondary infertility thing was a figment of my imagination.... but its obviously not!!

Anyway.... now Ive got my confession off of my chest, I feel cleansed and pure again!!  

Catch you all later

Just_me xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Helloooooo!

So please to see your post Foxyloxy and totally understand where you're coming from.  I'm struggling to get online these days as I'm adjusting to motherhood, I can't imagine the work involved with twins, just looking after Thomas alone is hard work!

So happy for you  

Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Foxy - congrats on the twins - how lovely. I remeber you being on here when I first started posting.
Casa - how are things? Thomas is divine. Sorry i haven't replied yet to your last pm - my mind is all over the place. 23 weeks on Friday!!!!  
Hey to every body else - but must go to bed soon - as very grumpy teacher tomorrow!!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me crashing in on you   I am seeing gp tomorrow to be referred to Woking for ICSI. Does anybody know who referral should go to or is it just addressed to the hospital? Thanks 
Hoping to join you all soon   
Olive22 X


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi 

I've just had an interesting day, We thought we'd decided what clinic we wanted our ICSI at but it seems Woking Nuffield is much easier for us to get to and the price and success rates are similar to the other clinic we were considering.

My only question is really is it 'user friendly' ie easy to get an appointment, easy to contact someone when problems or queries arise?

Thanks 

Cas

Sorry I don't know how to put all that stuff on the end but TCC 18 months. Semen analysis not good and awaiting HSG.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Olive and Morrice

The lady in charge is Caroline Lewis - Assisted Conception Services Manager although your doc will just address referral to the Victoria Wing and you will be allocated a consultant.. Caroline would be the main person to contact in case of 'problems' but you will be given contact details before starting any treatment anyway.. I found them 'user' friendly, occasionally they get a bit busy on the phone but I think that is true of anywhere from time to time. The docs/nurses are very friendly and helpful. Last I heard the waiting list was about 6 months for an appt but that is becasue of their success rates, after inital referral you can keep ringing to see if you can get a cancellation..

As you can see I was lucky enough to get pregnant on my 3rd cycle at Woking after 15years TTC, I wouldn't hesitate to go back there  

Best of luck


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi

findersarecrossed - thank you so much thats really helpful. Got gp app tomorrow to arrange tests and referral. Congrats on your ^bfp^ gives us hope.
Cas - I havent used them but have only heard good things about this clinic  
Olive22 X


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Olive 22 - I thought the WN were fantastic during my IVF attempt last year. Always reassuring - spent as much time as needed at every apt and scans and were v sympathetic! I waited 6 weeks from referrral to apt so not too long at all - think it must depend on time of year. Good luck with your journey!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello ladies, feels as if I haven't posted here for ages!

Olive and Morrice - we were referred to the Nuffield early last year following tests for secondary infertility (see signature) and had 6 cycles of Clomid under them before moving to IVF in January this year. We have always found the clinic to be fantastic, everyone very supportive and helpful. From memory it was only a couple of months for us from referral to initial appointment. If I have a criticism it is that phone lines can be busy, and you can sometimes wait a while for your appointment if they are running late BUT I have never left a phone message that was not answered that same day, and they do seem to manage that difficult balance between realism and optimism very very well indeed. And as you can see from my scan pic we were lucky enough to achieve IVF success first go...  Really good luck to both of you.

TDMC1, how are you my love? We're 15 weeks today! WOOOO HOOOO! In five weeks we'll be halfway through! 

Ronstar - hope you're well - when do you go on maternity leave?

Just-Me - lovely to see a post from you - I was exactly the same on the TTC lark. I don't think anyone suffering from secondary infertility would ever claim it to be more difficult than primary  - we know just how lucky we are to have one healthy child already - but it's still horrendous isn't it? Even during a period when DH and I had said right, let's take a break, I never really did! I hope and pray you get your BFP soon 

Fingers...hello, hope you and lovely Liam are well! 

Casatinka and foxyloxy, congratulations on your gorgeous babies...it is hard adjusting to this motherhood lark (hard, but wonderful ) I have no doubt that as much as I can't wait for October this baby's arrival will still take some adjusting to - I might have done it before but that was nearly 5 years ago and I've forgotten most of it I'm sure!

Wardyy - I read the comments on Dr Hall with great interest. I thought she was such a nice lady but I did find my ET very uncomfortable - I wouldn't call it agony but it was certainly more painful than a smear test and I really hadn't been expecting that. At the time I put it down to discomfort from my OHSS but maybe that was not the case! I hope you manage to get Mr Brook next time. We only met him once at our initial consultation but he was lovely.

Nikki and Crazychic - thinking of you both and sending up lots of    - hope all going well for you both.

Emi-Lou - how are you hun?

Well all is well here...I am getting a definitely baby bump now, I guess the muscles know exactly what to do second time round  Have dug out all my old maternity clothes in readiness - I'm in my normal clothes for now but somehow I fear that will not last much longer!  I also had a lovely spending spree in Jojo Maman Bebe and bought some lovely comfy linen trousers and cotton tops for summer. And I am convinced I can feel baby moving already which I know is ridiculously early - didn't feel anything with DS until week 19/20 as I recall - but I think with the second baby it is quite common to feel movements earlier on.

Oh and I have rediscovered my love of swimming and going every morning once DS at school, soooooo nice, and helps me sleep too (and gives me a perfect excuse to eat chocolate ).

 to you all, 

Amber x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Hey Ronstar, how are you doing, lovely to 'see' you  

I'm still here, intermittently!  Anyone got a fun bank holiday planned?  No real plans for us, DH is off through Tue and then Thomas has his injections on Wed, awww bless him, he'll cope okay because he's been through worse whilst in SCBU with needles and stuff.

Just concerned about taking him out too much because of this swine flu, am I just being an over concerned new mum or what?!!

Love
Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update from me really before I am dragged back of the PC....(DP being very protective and sweet!)

Went back for my 3rd scan yesterday and we still have 29 follies... Slight OHSS so on medication for it. EC was due for Wednesday but Mr Riddle didn't want to leave me that long so EC now on Monday! - How nervous am I!

Was told again yesterday that if we get 25 eggs we wouldn't get to do a fresh cycle, so I know this sounds daft but really hoping we get less than 25..... 

Not sure when ET will be, I assume Wednesday as it was planned for Friday... that's assuming we a) Get less than 25 eggs b) get any embies!

Got to rest over the weekend and do my trigger shot tonight.... then get a day off from injecting tomorow! yipppeee

 to all on here 

love n kisses

Nikki
x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey ladies,
Sorry I have been real rubbish at posting and I am way behind with the list again!
Hope you are all well. 
Olive and Morrice - I thought the Woking was great always really supportive and friendly. 
We didn't wait too long to see somebody after our GP referred us - but it took ages for various
reasons for us to start a round of treatment (mainly I had t have a laparoscopy and then was
ill afterwards!). Mr Brook and Mr Riddle were both really brilliant.
amvergrace - can't believe you are 15 weeks already - where is time going I am 23 weeks + 1 day now.
I am feeling the baby move loads now which is fab. I have little landmarks though - and I really wnat to get past the
time my nephew was born which was 24 +6 - he was 7years old today which is amazing.
Cassa - will pm you - glad your doing ok and your little fella is well.
Fingers - how goregeous is Liam - I saw his latest pics.
Anyway better go - need to sleep.
Ronstar x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

we were on the second page!!!!


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

I had a slight panic over the 6 month wait for a referral. However when I phoned it sounded more like 6 weeks. Hopefully they got my referral letter today.

Husband is going to Iraq in January for 6 months and I've had a poor AMH result so I feeling under pressure over time. Also doing the whole premenstrual wishing I as pregnant thing so extremely weepy. If I knew when my appointment would be I could hold back a bit.

Any ideas what to do to distract oneself from this?

Cas


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Cas

I am just being referred to Woking aswell, the waits hard isnt it drives you  . This rollercoaster is a nightmare isnt it, so emotional. Hope your app comes through soon lots of   
Ronstar - thanks for you view really helps  
Olive22 X


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Lady's 

Sorry haven't posted in ages have been in hospital for the last 6 weeks, started to bleed and cervix's started to open unfortunately
lost both babies, am devastated. sorry got to go didn't realise how hard i would find it to post  

Good luck to all you other Lady's and keep up hope


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Sammy

I am new to the board but wanted to send you    Im sorry for your loss and thinking of you

Olive22 XX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

So sorry Sammy


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Sammy I am so, so sorry....there are no words 

Thinking of you hon. We are all here for you xx

Amber x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Dear Sammy

I'm soooo sorry to hear your news, no words can help I know but we're all here for you.  

Lots of Love
Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

So sad to hear your news sammyk - take care of yourself and DH


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

SammyK - I am so very sorry to hear your devastating news..


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh it's quiet around here - saving us from page 2 - how is everyone doing?


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else but my heart goes out to SammyK.

It seems a bit selfish to talk about myself but I have my first appointment at Woking Nuffield on Wednesday. I went for my day 1-4 scan on Monday and there was a cancellation. Had repeat blood tests on monday and got HSG tomorrow also got to sort out my MRSA swabs tomorrow. Got an appointment to see my GP tuesday to get all the results. Feel like I've been on a bit of a mission in the past week. Hopefully on Wednesday we'll know what we're doing next- probably ICSI ?long or short cycle ? when can we start? 

Also told my business partners on Friday who have said if I want to take a month off while I'm having treatment I can. Lovely of them but I'll work what days I can as actually find work is an escape.

Otherwise my little brother(he's 25) is coming to stay tonight and has been staying in a horrible hotel when on a training course so I'm going to go a cook a spag bol- some comfort food is needed! Hubby is in Afghanistan this week- ohh- I had to tell his boss when we got the new appointment date- I seem to have been forgiven!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey All,
Thought I would post today.
We are off to the baby show in Birmingham to have a look around and we have 
even booked a 4D scan.
Will let you know what it was like when we return.
I hope you all have great weekends planned!!!


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all
It's a while since I posted last after the absolute disappointment of an abandoned cycle in March.  After an appt with Woking, where I was told there was no hope for me but to go to donor eggs. 

But wanted to come on and say hi and send my best wishes to Sammyk.  I'm so sorry for your loss.

Just wanted to let anyone out there know that there are still other options out there.  After my news from Woking, I went to see my GP.  She told me not to give up and recommended me to Createhealth which specialises in older women and poor responders by trying Natural or Mild IVF.  So I'm in my first cycle and on the CreateHealth forum.  No drugs is working well for me   although I understand I have to take some nearer ovulation.  It's a very low chance but better than none I guess.

Good luck to you all at Woking and thanks for the support you gave me over here.

Wardyy - I hope you have a successful FET


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Rolney, lovely to hear from you. I really hope the natural IVF option works well for you!  

Ronstar - hope the baby show was wonderful! Will you be able to post a picture of your scan?

Morrice hope all goes smoothly for you...

Sammyk - sending you lots of     honey...thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else!

Amber x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Sammy - so very sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you are doing OK  

Rolney - good to hear from you and huge luck on the natural IVF front.Keep us posted.

Sorry I have been MIA lately - had laptop probs at home and extremely busy at work. Still 2 weeks and 2 days until my hols - cannot wait! We are having our meeting at Woking on Thursday to go through FET procedure and all that. Will then call them on Day 1 of my cycle to get my plan. I am hoping that I won't need to do any jabs on holiday but not sure as yet - all down to AF as usual!!!!

Hope everyone is OK and bumps are growing well.

Take care x


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Not been on for a while, been suffering with OHSS on my 2ww...

Firstly, SammyK, so sorry to hear your news      

My life feels a bit hollow right now, more questions than answers and feeling really sorry for myself... SORRY this post is a bit ME ME ME...

We had E\C on 4th May 18 mature eggs.... 13 Fertilised. We had 2 grade 1 embies put back on the 6th May and 5 frozen (grade 1). OTD 20th May (Tomorrow)

Was going back and forth to WN for OHSS scans for the first week of the 2ww, felt fairly rough. Womb lining looked good on the Friday 19mm from 10.5mm on the Monday. Friday afternoon really bad AF type pains... thought it was all over, but no bleed??
Backache since then so thought I would do an early test   - Well Monday 18th I did one...(only 2 days early) BFN    

I really dont think 2 days will make any difference but I know that WN will want me to test tomorrow anyway so I will as a formality.

I just don't know why I am not handling it very well, all I seem to do is cry and ask myself why? I feel so EMPTY and ALONE.
Last time I had lower grade embies and at least got a BFP (even though I m\c). Is there something wrong with me, is that why they didn't implant? They seem to like implanting in my tubes!  

I am hoping when I ring the WN tomorrow that our review appointment wont be too far away - I need answers and a plan to stop myself from going  .

Do we go for a FET cycle? or another fresh cycle first? How long will they make me wait if they advise to do FET? 3 months would feel like forever!

Sorry for going on and on... does anyone know how long WN make you wait for your review appointment and starting again either FET or Fresh?

It just seems mad that something that looks good on paper can end up in disaster.....

Nikki

xxxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Nikki,
You are perfectly fine to feel low - it is all so hard and hurts so much and you have been poorly too.
I can only answer about a freash cycle re. timing. I had a chemical pregnancy after the first attempt at IVF 
last August and was allowed to start again after one natural cycle. I waited until the October to start again - 
it gave me time. I don't know if it is the same for everybody and whether you might wait a little longer because of your OHSS.
Just know that I am thinking of you and that I still hope that perhaps when you test that they may still be a glimmer of hope.
Big hugs   
Ronstar


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Nikki - I am having my planning meeting tomorrow at WN for FET. When ICSI failed in March they said I had to wait one full cycle before starting. I left it an extra month as am going on holiday first before starting DR. You start DR on day 21 for 2 weeks then take some tablets for 2 weeks or so and then you go for ET - I think thats right anyway.
I did not have a meeting after my BFN as could not face it - I know exactly how you are feeling and even though DH was there its just such a kick in the teeth to go through all the drugs and operations to feel like you have come out with nothing. At least you have some excellent embies waiting for you - try to stay positive. It does get easier - I promise.
Good luck for today though - you never know. Theres loads of ladies who have tested too early and then gone on to get a BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you x

Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well I tested again this morning and it still said those horrid words 'NOT PREGNANT'....

Rang the Clinc and spoke to Lindsey, everyone is so nice at the WN. Made an appointment to see Mr Riddle next Friday, need my why's and what if's answering or I may go insane. I still don't understand how last time a grade2 implanted but m\c but 2 grade 1's failed? is it me or the embryos's? So many questions.

Lindsey said the same to me that we should be able to start again on my next cycle after this bleed... never thought I would be praying for AF again so quickly. Of for accupuncture tonight so going to ask her to focus on that and chill me out. Back to work tomorrow, keep my mind occupied for the next 8 days... at least we will have a plan and hopefully some dates next Friday. (I always need to have a plan a and a plan b!) fingers crossed should be starting again end of June.

Wardyy - Good luck with your planning meeting tomorrow, if you dont mind letting me know what to expect?

Ronstar - thanks for the hugs - really need them right now. Trying to look forward though and not dwell. I think what doesn't kill us makes us stronger!

Take care ladies, speak soon

Nikki
x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

So sorry you got a BFN Nikki   . I will let you know how the planning meeting goes. Take care x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ronstar!  How was your 4D scan?  We had one and I loved it, first attempt didn't work out well because Thomas had his hands in front of his face but the second go worked well.  I'm laid up with a chest infection right now, feel rough and it makes it difficult to care for Thomas with the breast feeding etc.  I've just ordered a breast pump to keep my supply going whilst I'm in hospital for 4 days for this op, dreading it quite honestly.

Anyway, not posting much but still reading at the mo, hope you are all well...

Love
Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls,

Nikki, I'm so sorry to read your news but glad you have been able to arrange a follow up fairly speedily. I know I probably sound like I have no idea what I am talking about given that IVF did work for us first time round - and I don't, of course, I can only imagine how low and devastated you are feeling and send you a huge  ...

BUT I can sympathise with your feelings of absolute frustration and 'what on earth's wrong with me/my uterus/my embryos etc etc'.
When I was doing Clomid last year I always ovulated, always had a textbook perfect lining and always developed one or two textbook ripe follicles etc etc etc, we have no sperm issues....and it never worked. And month after month I would be like, so why on earth did it not work then? And why, on the one occasion that I did actually manage to conceive, did the foetus die after six weeks but my body still hang onto it and 'act' pregnant?? It is so hard when your mind feels scrambled with questions and you just want to curl up and hide away from the world. One thing I have read elsewhere on the board is that IVF/ICSI is, like natural conception, in many ways a numbers game - everything can be perfect and still not work, and at the same time everything might not be 100% perfect yet a successful birth is achieved. When it doesn't work it just seems so so unfair - as one friend put it to me after my missed miscarriage, 'Life really can be a crock of sh1t sometimes'. I really hope Mr Riddle helps you to feel a bit more positive about the future. Take care of yourself and DH   

Wardyy, bet you are so looking forward to your holiday and hope you have a wonderful wonderful time...good luck for the FET planning meeting   . I seem to have read so many success stories recently where fresh transfer doesn't work but FET works beautifully. Hope this is the case for you and that DD gets her baby sister  or even brother   My DS is still convinced our baby is a boy called Percy  I see I still have a way to go to convince him otherwise! (Not that we know what baby is, and we're not planning to find out, but believe me even if baby is a little boy he ain't getting called Percy )

Ronstar hope you are well 

Casatinka sorry to hear you have to go into hospital, I had exactly the same with DS when he was five weeks and I was rushed into hospital for an emergency op and had to be there a few days. I did manage to keep my supply up with the help of a breastpump though obviously DS had to have some bottles of formula too whilst I was so ill. But after that I still managed to carry on feeding him for a further six months  Hope it all goes well and that you feel better soon.

Morrice good luck to you and hope everything going to plan  

Hi to everyone else and   to all,

Amber x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh SammyK... Im so sorry you've lost the babes... Im sitting here crying for you.    Im so sorry for you.

Well Im back from my holiday, and now ready to get going with a FET. Feel really hormonal today... tres grumpy... so AF not far away then!! Obviously the holiday was meant to be a break from TTC.... however I couldn't stop myself from counting days!! If for some strange freak of nature it worked this month.... I guess I should call the baby "Elvis" as we were in Las Vegas at the time!! Too much information

Wardyy... looks like we'll be cycle buddies?? According to my calculations, AF is due next week.... do you know from the consultation what drugs we have to use etc??

Ambergrace.... Percy could be a sweet name  ...... My little boy would probably choose Wolf Ranger or Indiana if he had a choice!! 

Nikki.... really sorry it didn't work for you... I know exactly how you are feeling. Sounds like we'll be going through the mill again together for a FET too?

Anyway, hi to everyone else... the Apprentice is just starting.... must go 

Just_me xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

We have been relegated to page 2 - can't have that!

Wardyy - How did your planning meeting go?

TMI Warning.... I got my bleed today so I am hpoing we can start FET with this next cycle so mid June.... fingers crossed....

Nikki
x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - looks like v sunny weekend coming up  

Nikki and Just Me looks like we will be going the next stage of our journey together - will be great to have some company.

Planning meeting went fine.We talked about what happened last time but did not really get any answers - they just don't know why it fails. We think that as ET was so awful this was the reason. They are gonna speak to our consultant as he might want to do a dummy run this time with a fake ET to see how it can be made easier - oh the joy!!! 
Basically though day 21 you start buserelin every day, then 14 days later have BL scan, provided that is OK you start Progynova tablets for 2-3 weeks depending on when your lining is nice and thick, then pregnyl injection, then comes the defrost and trhe horrible wait for the phone call when they tell you how many made it. ET is the next day - and thats that! Easy eh?   So just waiting for AF to start which I would like to wait until next week really so I don't have to start DR on hols.

Glad you had a great holiday Just Me - who knows fate may have stepped in 

Amber - thanks for your kind words. Just keeping everything crossed. Glad things are doing well with you and Percy  

Enjoy the sun everyone x


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Anyone know a good accupuncturist around guildford?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me
Rolney
Wardyy
SammyK
Morrice2
Olive22
Nikki Ryder
Crazy-chick

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - Thomas George Arrived 10th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T - EDD 14th October 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace - 23rd October 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar 

I really don't know if I have got this right - so please - please let me know
I hope you are all ok
How are you doing Cassa? When is the operation 4D scan was amazing - don't know how to put it on here though...


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Morrice - here is the guy I used - IVF and fertility is one of his specialties. Check out his website - he is 15 mins from Guildford. 

Paul Johnson
LicAc, MBAcC, LicOHM, MRCHM, BA (Hons), PGCertLTHE, AHEA
Acupuncturist - Herbalist


Chiddingfold
Tel: 01428 683 460
Mob: 07951 572 270
www.surreyacupuncture.co.uk

/links


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a fab bank holiday weekend... I have decided that I have moped around enough now... onwards and upwards for FET!

TMI... Well I got my AF on Friday, 2 days after test day and stopping the cycolgest just as WN predicted.. looking at it positively at the moment in that it means my body is doing something right and that we can move forward.

We have our appointment with Mr Riddle on Friday, looking forward to it, although kinda know I am not going to get any real answers but hoping he will give the go ahead to start on day 21 of next cycle which would be June 12th.....so fingers crossed Wardyy and Just me we will be going through it at the same time?

Anyway must get some work done now...

Take care and speak to you all soon 

Nikki
x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Niki,
Mr Riddle was great after my failed cycle - he doesn't have all the answers as you say -
but what he said did help... hope it is useful for you to.


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ronstar

Did you get your BFP with FET or Fresh?

Nikki


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Nikki,
My BFP was a fresh cycle - our first cycle only three eggs out of 11 fertilised so didn't get any FE.
We had IVF the first time but had to have ICSI the next round and now we have some FE.
I hope that it works for you this time - I guess you just never know with the embryos - I had two put back both times 
but only one ever implanted. So maybe one of your little frozen ones will be the one... I hope so.
Ronstar


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all
Well... AF turned up really early this month!! Yesterday! My cycle was only 25 days long!! My body must be so messed up, Im fluctuating every month.... sometimes 30 days... 32 days.... now a 25!!
So anyway, phoned up the WN and will start down regging on the 14th June! Baseline scan on the 26th... something on the 10th July (can't remember what she said now on the phone!!) and possible FET on the 15th July.

I feel really emotional today.... I know its because I've just come on, but I seem to be going through another wave of friends becoming pregnant!! I'm really pleased for them, but can't help feeling a little envious! Seriously thinking about hypnosis!! Maybe I could be hypnotised into not worrying about it!! what do you think

Can anyone recommend a accupuncturist over Staines way or near the clinic??

Just_me


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Just me - great news on AF arrival - at least you have your dates now. I am just waiting for mine. I am hoping it stays away until Saturday - that way I will be back from hols before I have to start DR. So I should be only a few days behind you. Mind you, my last cycle was 38 days and I am only on day 32 so could be another week. Darn bodies!!!

Nikki - good luck with your planning meeting on Friday. I hope you get the green light to start this cycle.

Hi to everyone else - hope everyone is OK x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Ronstar - Hey!

Put your 4D's on **, I'd love to see em, mine are on there too!  My surgery is next Tuesday, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I'm dreading it, totally.  Spending as much time with Thomas this week as humanly possible.  I'll be in the Princess Margaret for 4 nights, bored senseless, no internet I don't think, I'll have my moby if anyone wants to text me!!!

Love
Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

We were about to be relegated again to pages ...

Just a quick update from me, we saw Mr Riddle on Friday and he said to focus on the positive that we have 5 frosties... He said it all went well apart from the OHSS and lack of implantation. We are good to go ahead and use our 5 frosties next but if this doesn't work we may have to look at having my remaining right tube removed to eliminate the possibility that this is what is causing the lack of implantation (due to hyps....cant spell it but its when your blocked tube leaks liquid back into the womb affecting implantation).

So back on the 16th June for planning meeting, have to have another AF so fingers crossed she will turn up the week of the planning meeting (when she should be due!) then on day 21 we start again so probably start FET middle\end of July...

Wardyy & Just_me looks like I will be a little behind you both x

So in the meantime I have decided to let my hair down a little and get out with the girls, forget about TTC as much as possible. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine and will speak to you again soon.

Nikki


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Very quiet on here!! 
I thought i'd give acupuncture a try again this cycle... I tried it last year, but was put off a bit by the man who did it!! He was a little creepy and put the needles to near the nerves in my feet!!
I'm trying the lady that the Nuffield have cards on the side for, Celia Griffin.... anyone been to her?? I thought it would be worth a shot.

I've decided this time not to tell anyone that Im doing a FET cycle..... I think it will be less pressure!! 

Fingers crossed everything goes to plan Nikki

Anyway hope everyone is well

Just_me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I haven't been to Celia for accupuncture, but I think she's an ex-woking IVFer and if so I've met her a couple of times and she is really nice! (she used to post on here)


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me
Rolney
Wardyy
SammyK
Morrice2
Olive22
Nikki Ryder
Crazy-chick

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
FoxyLoxy - Oliver and Thomas Arrived 29th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - Thomas George Arrived 10th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T - EDD 14th October 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace - 23rd October 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Its very quiet on here ladies.

I see an acupuncturist but in Basingstoke, the lady is very nice her name is Denise Goode and she has her own website. She specialises in ladies TTC. I really look forward to my sessions, I treat them as more of a relaxation therapy for me as opposed to TTC although she does like to be kept upto date with treatment and works around the plan and ET etc...

Time goes slow when your inbetween treatment.... trying to relax and have time for us but my mind just goes back to July and what if's! 

Hope you ladies are enjoying the last day of the sun.. its downhill from here aparently ready for the weekend...

Nikki
x


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm getting frustrated waiting for my period so I can get started with my scan and then start stimming. 

Although they've tried to reassure me- I'm worried that if my period starts on Friday or Saturday that will delay my baseline scan and when I start stimming this month and I don't understand how that won't affect egg production and harvesting.

Praying that if not pregnant, AF will make an appearance tomorrow or Thursday.

Arrggghhh!!!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

What a lovely day!! Im sooo hot and bothered.... trying to ignore the huge stack of ironing staring at me!!

Hi Morrice2.... I know its easy to say, but try not to worry about when AF arrives, as I think the baseline scan is usually on day 4 of your cycle....?? I think thats right anyway... so if it comes Friday, you can phone up the clinic and make an appointment for Monday... if it arrives after 5pm on Friday, i think they class Saturday as day 1... so then on Monday, you can phone up and make an appointment for Tuesday.... I think..!!

Nikki... I think thats the angle Im going to go for, making the acupuncture time for me to relax. A time to try and de-stress as thats probably half my problem most of the time!!

Charlies-mum... Actually the  acupuncturist did mention that she had been through the whole IVF thing and that he child was from a FET cycle.

I guess I should really turn this off and start ironning..... boring!

Just_me


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

I was just wondering how long it takes from referral to initial app? Gp did letter last week, cant wait to get this journey notched up a little  

Ta Olive22 X


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

My first appointment would have been 7 weeks from the initial referral which was 31st April 2009 (appointment 24th June) - however they like to do an initial baseline ultrasound on day 1-4 of your cycle before your appointment. When I went to that I got a cancellation for the following week. It's no where near as bad as the 6 months I think it used to be. 

I'm about to start stimming imminently unless by some miracle I'm pregnant. 

It's not that long- and I have to say at times I think things have happened too fast. Within 6 weeks of confirming there is a definite problem we're going to treatment BUT my husbands away for 6 months from January so need to get going.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

hello ladies - sorry I've been AWOL. time just seems to run away with me lately!! Haven't had a chance to read back but hope everyone is well  

I went in to Wn with Liam the other week and the nurses were telling me that inital appointment times are a lot shorter than they used to be, seems strange but of course the recession hits them as well as people put off treatment until things are more stable financially.. I remember when I was first referred it was about 4 months and then went to 6 months plus   but now it's a matter of weeks.. good news for you ladies that are wanting to get started..

Morrice2 - from what I remember they will still give you a baseline scan to see whats what, would be nice to get a late surprise though wouldn't it   

ronstar - not long now hon!! Gosh it's seems to have gone quick (although I'm sure it hasn't for you) Hope you are feeling well  

Love to all you other ladies...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Fingers 
good to see you - was wondering where you were.
Must have been great for the nurses to see Liam.
How are you?
I am ok - was poorly this week - think my anaemia got worse and with heat and all started to go faint at work.
Have rested this week (and now have two iron tablets a day) and hopefully will be ok for the next 5 until term ends.
Hope all you other ladies are well.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Ronstar - hope the iron tablets make you feel better

Morrice2 - how are you doing?

Well the clinic contacted me today   my gp did blood tests and results show not eligible for egg sharing (I started to panic!) it turns out they were done on the wrong day and need to be repeated. The lady I spoke to was lovely and so reassuring. She said she will send out initial app so we are on our way. Felt bit excited and scared at the same time  

 to all 
Olive22 X


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Just thought I'd pop on to see whats new!

I'm feeling really hormonal today! I'm really spotty and grumpy! I can't wait to start DR at the weekend and get my body under control! 
I'm really excited about this next cycle though, fingers crossed its successful!

We went to Center Parcs at the weekend, it was fantastic! Thoroughly recommend it! We shared a chalet with our friends and it only worked out at £199 each family. Pretty reasonable for 4 days.

Olive22, glad to hear you are on your way!!   Can't believe the GP did your test on the wrong day! Thats really bad!

Ronstar... hope the iron tablets are kicking in and you feel much better now.

Anyway, I think I need some chocolate... night xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Just_me - CentreParcs sounds good, not to bad on price either. We could really do with a holiday but with all this IVF stuff it's just out of the question this year. We will be close together for FET, I go on Tuesday to get my plan and hopefully should start DR in the next week or so. Nervous about our frosties... Looking forward to Tuesdays meeting its felt like forever inbetween treatment.

Olive22 - With you all the way on the excited yet nervous... Can't believe your GP screwed up! At least you have your initial appointment now, it all feels more real when you start to get your appointments. 

Wardyy - you have gone very quiet? You ok?


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just me - center parcs sounds fab and a great deal. I went once with girls for weekend and it was amazing, loved it 

Nikki ryder - how are you doing? hope all is well 

I have my initial app on 30th June   cant believe it is so soon. I spoke to gp and getting form to repeat bloods I need doing again, now just going through the daunting paperwork that they sent through. Can I ask you ladies how the facility is for the men to do their 'business', dp bit worried about it!

Olive22 X


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Olive22.... Just asked Dh about the room... its small with lots of dirty mags and chair!! Apparently the worst bit is working out mentally how long you should stay in the room.... as other men are waiting... you dont want to take too long.... and you dont want to appear too quick!!!  

We had our meeting today at the clinic to sign the forms.... 
nikki....Im really excited but nervous too about the frosties. I've got 7 in storage, they are going to defrost 2 at a time.... hope they survive.

The worst bit today in the meeting, was finding out that my husband will need to give me intramuscular injections into my butt!! Im having progesterone injections.... the size of the needle made me quite hysterical!! Im sure they are the needles that we used to mix the menopur!

Not long now until the Buserelin starts!! Roll on sunday!!

Just_me


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just me - thanks for that, dp quite worried about it   funny about the time I didnt think of that   will there be an actual que? Only 1 day to go till you start, sending lots       for you and hoping the injections go ok.

Morrice 2 how are you doing? Hope all is ok  

My period is due week before initial app so will have to do a separate trip up for initial scan. How is the parking there? I dont need my partner for this do I? Sorry to keep asking questions  

Hope everyone is having great weekend 
olive22 XX


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Olive22..... My DH didn't come with me for my scans.... only the appointments with the consultant. 
My DH says that when he went, there were about 3 other guys there.. sitting on the chairs waiting for there time slot!!!   
I've never had a problem with the parking there, if you pull into the main car park, there is usually spaces.

I started my Buserelin injection this morning... so the wheels are in motion, so to speak.... two weeks of doing this, then hopefully start the progynova tablets.... 

Its getting late, best get to bed!!

Night all x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

DH and I went to the open day at Woking on Saturday, the people were perfectly charming, they showed us all the rooms, talked through all the proceedures, we even looked at swimmers under the microscope!! 

We went along with our letter from the GP and we are now waiting for our first appointment to come through. We know that Icsi is our only chance due to severe male factor and I don't ovulate! We had a chat with Mr Brooks about our issues, he was lovely our appointment is going to be with him and I can't wait.

I'm sat here waiting for my phone to ring, waiting for my GP to call and hopefully he will agree to doing all the blood tests that they need ready for appointment one! 

They explained that there is loads of paperwork to complete before the first appointment, is this easy to complete, I am hopeless with remembering when I saw the Dr and what antibiotics I had!

Good luck to everyone and thank you for the feedback on Woking xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Shell30.... hope everything runs smoothly for you and good luck... If memory serves me correctly, you also need an up to date smear, chlamidia and Hiv test... so if you dr can do these too, then it will save you money. You can get them done at the Nuffield, but every little money saving thing helps 
(I think your DH needs an HIV test too.... my doctors were a bit stuffy about doing his test, but he got it in the end

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Shell 30, I have just been referred and just had all the paperwork sent through, there are alot of forms and it is quite scary when you open but they are very straight forward. Most of the questions are yes/no, some detail is needed like how long been ttc, when stopped contraception etc. Your partner has some to fill in aswell. Dont worry they are fine   They send through all the tests you need so I took the whole form into the gps and asked if he could do them, he agreed without a problem apart from 2, so clinic will do them. Dp needs hiv test and thats on form you get so dont worry. Again our gp did that on nhs. 

Just me -  hope injections are going well  

I spoke to my nhs fertility people today to ask for hard copies of stuff we have had done and they charge £35 up for making them and they can take upto 40 days   Do I need to do this? I have never had treatment apart from clomid and hysteroscopy that was clear? Didnt think they would charge!

 to all 
Olive22 X


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Olive22,

Thats so wrong the NHS charging for photocopying!! I didn't get any hard copies of results, I resumed that the Nuffield would contact my GP if they needed anything.

The only thing I took with us to our initial appointment to see the consultant was my basal charts that I'd been doing to show how long my cycles were and that my temps showed I was ovulating.... but I dont think that was totally necessary really, but it didn't hurt.

Down reg jabs going well!! 

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi

just me - I know I couldnt believe it when she told me. I think I will leave it and let Woking chase them. Thanks for letting me know about what you did, its very helpful. Im getting blood results from gp, they were fine about it. Glad jabs going well xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Thank you for the good advice. Gp has agreed to do the tests, DH having them done next week. Mine need to be done on days 1-4 so AF is irrgular at the moment (probably stress) so I don't know when mine will be! 

Just me - I remember seeing something saying that you have to have a pelvic scan before 1st appt during days 1-4.. do they really mean when AF is here. URGH!   . Good luck with DR, not long now.

Thanks

Shell xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Shell30... its true, you have to have a baseline scan at the beginning of AF.... to check that your lining is getting thinner and to check that you haven't got any cysts on the ovaries. Its such an undignified procedure, but you get used to it as the sonographer/nurses are so lovely. I guess Im lucky in a way, as my AF is so light, that its usually over by day 2!!

Had my first appointment at the acupuncturist last week, she was really nice. Made me feel quite relaxed. She suggested that I take a liquid iron tonic, as Ive been aneamic in the past. To be honest, I feel really good on it.

Anyway, better tidy the kitchen, the kitchen fairy is on strike!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls

Haven't posted for ages but just had a quick read through to catch up and wanted to send lots of     to those of you starting new cycles at Woking...I hope you all end up with beautiful BFPs... 

Just_Me is it Floradix your accupuncturist has you on? I was on that for a while...it actually tastes really nice....glad you are feeling well on it and good luck!

Shell - yes the joyous internal scans - as Just_me says not the most dignified procedure in the world but it is amazing how you just take it in stride once you are going through it. Good luck hun...

Olive - I would definitely let the Nuffield chase for whatever they need. I certainly don't remember having to pay for any paper copies of anything...£35 for a bit of photocopying sounds like daylight robbery to me! Good luck to you too, hope all goes well.

Hi to Nikki, wardyy and everyone else...

All is well at this end...I have just had my 22 week scan (see picture) and baby is growing beautifully, we haven't found out the sex as we'd rather have a surprise, but DH is convinced it is another boy 'because it's got big feet'. To be fair the feet do look pretty huge on the scan  but we'll have to wait and see!

,   and   to you all,

Amber x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Ambergrace... wow look at your picture, its really clear! Im so pleased that everything is going well.

Yes its Floradix, the yeast free version, however, not sure what the acupuncturist is going to say... but I went up Tesco's yesterday and Vitabiotics have a similar version for half the price. It says its organic natural iron, so not a million miles from Floradix... also it was on 3 for 2!! At £4.89 each, thats a bargain!! (Floradix was £8.99)..... it also tastes better, its mixed with honey!

Feeling quite emotional tonight! My son starts school in September and had my first parents evening this evening!! Not sure how I stopped myself from blubbing!! Everything comes at once for me too... just realised I have a scan booked on the same morning as his leaving concert at Playbox.... bottoms.... I'm going to have to get it changed, I wouldn't miss it for the world... although I know Im gonna be embarrassing and blub with pride!! (Especially as I will be well and truly into the oestrogen tablets!!)

Wardyy... are you back from your hols how was it?

Just_me


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Just_me I remember those emotional feelings re DS's starting school soooo well . Infertility is hard enough but managing the emotions and stresses of that alongside the usual maternal angst over your little one's milestones makes it a million times harder I think. I was dreading him being the only child in his class without siblings - but then discovered he is one of four 'only' children in his class, which made me feel better about it all too.

I can so vividly remember when DS had his first 'settling in' session at school - literally the day after I'd had a missed miscarriage confirmed - and he was the only child to go into the classroom that morning in tears, I think because I was struggling so hard to hold it together and he picked up on the stress. This was in the summer term before starting in September, too. I then ended up having ERPC the day before his 4th birthday. So hard! Just wanted to send you a big , you will be fine (and so will DS!) but I know what you mean about feeling emotional. 

oh and well done on the cheaper floradix substitute! Nothing like a bit of 3 for 2 I always say! 

Wardyy hope you had a lovely holiday!

A x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Evening all,
Thought I would just pop along and say hi - hope you are all well I am doing well.
Anybody fancy taking over the list? I inherited it from Fingers last year and 
wondered if there were any takers who might like to keep the Woking list up to date -
I clearly have become very bad at it lately!!!
Anyway   to all
Ronstar


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hiya

Just me -   its hard when they go to schoolat the best of times. If its any consolation I work in a nursery and cry every year they go to school.

Shell30 I too was wondering about the initial scan, its gross isnt it  

Can I ask you ladies that have had the scan, Is it just a normal internal scan? Do I have to wear a sanitary towel? Im not that bothered as had a few scans but never while on my period! How available are app for scan, is it like to be the same day you ring?

Ta Olive22 X


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Olive22... dont quote me, but I think its a baseline scan is usually on day 4..... If i remember correctly. So even if AF arrives on the saturday, you wont need an appointment until the Tuesday.... I think!!....

Dont worry, its really not that bad. You get undressed/dressed from the waist down in a bathroom, so you can sort yourself out in there before you have the scan and sort yourself out when your finished... if I make sense?!?!

Just watching a really freaky programme called "my monkey baby", its a documentary about couples in America that adopt baby monkey and treat them like really babies... Its quite disturbing 

Just_me


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just me, oh thanks for that, really helps. Knowing I can use the bathroom to sort myself out before and after is comforting.  

Your programme sounds interesting. I have seen one similar where people buy and look after dolls like they are real!

Thanks again Olive22 X


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Olive22... yeah I saw that programme.... they could even buy dolls that could be warm or looked like they were breathing... it was a freaky programme too!! (Im really hoping now that I haven't insulted you as you've already bought one!!??!!)

Just_me


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just-me - lol   How funny would that be if I did have 1 or a collection! I am a bit nutty but not that much   

Olive22 X


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - well I am back to reality after 2 lovely weeks in sunny Spain. Have rested and relaxed but also drank far too much wine. Time to calm down now ready for FET.
Had a trial ET this morning as last time was so awful - saw Mr Riddle and everything went very smoothly so felling much better about everything - just now hoping and praying both embies survive the thaw. I start DR on Wednesday and if all goes according to plan OTD is DD birthday in August - hopefully will change that date if I can or leave 1 extra day before testing.
I will catch up with everyones posts soon and do personals but for now must get back to work as I have a mountain to catch up on.

Take care everyone


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Anybody want to take over the list? Please?
Wardyy - that's good news - Mr R is so nice - very patient and calming.
Hope everybody else is well
Ronstar


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

- Olive22, I had the preassessment scan today (AF finally turned up) lady was really nice, explained it all and saw the nurse afterwards. All over in 20 minutes. Hopefully yours will go as well.

The only bad news is that on top of DH's severe Male factor we also have to contend with PCOS, hey ho, I never thought this was going to be easy, at least I know!  

Roll on 1st appointment.

XX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Shell30 - Thanks so much, thats really reassuring   Sorry to hear about the PCOS   

My AF turned up today so I have initial scan tomorrow at 3:30pm

Thanks again xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

HI Guys

I feel absolutely rotten today, im feeling really grumpy!! My AF is due any day now and hoping it makes an appearance before my scan on Friday! Sods law says its going to be extra late.

Not sure if Im grumpy cos of the down regs... or because my DH is off to Glastonbury festival tomorrow until Monday!! Lucky lucky bugger.. however Im not sure I could do Glasto again without staying in a hotel 

Wardyy... Welcome back! Glad you had a good break! 

Shell30... Im glad your appointment went well. Its good that you've got answers already. I think someone told me that women with PCOS respond better to IVF drugs and produce more eggs.... please don't quote me though, cos I can't remember where I heard that! 

Olive22... Glad to hear things are starting to happen for you too!!

From Grumpy PMT woman.... aka Just_me x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive22, hope the scan goes well today, I promise its not as bad as I thought it was going to be! 

Just me, hope AF arrives for you, sounds like she is on her way from what you are saying   Woking have said to me about not snacking between meals but If I were you I would eat my body weight in chocolate and watch chick flicks if my DH was at Glasto! 

I hope you are right and that PCOS respond better to the drugs, the nrse did say that they would give me a much lower dose of the drugs, presumably that is because I am already halfway there with the cysts?  xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell30 - thanks for messaging it did reassure me. I dont know about pcos but if they are giving a lower dose that would indicate a good response   

Justme - Hope you are feeling a little happier. I agree with shell, pjs on, on sofa watching chick flicks, sounds good  

Had scan and it was fine, she said all looks fine apart from the left ovary is 'busy'! The nurse then explained that although this is not normal it is a good indicator that I will respond well to treatment. I had blood test to confirm levels so praying they are good so I can go on to egg share. 

Thanks for all your advice XX


----------



## layla (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't usually write on the forum, I'm more of a lurker but just wanted to reassure Shell30 that PCOS isn't much of a problem with IVF Woking gave me metformin when i started to help control the cysts and i was on a lower dose of meds i got 18 eggs in the end and im now just over 30 weeks with twins. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck.


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I haven't been on for a while, been really busy with work and doing lots of exercise trying to make my body a 5 star hotel (dreaming! more like 2 star!) for the snow babies!

Shell30 - I have PCOS and am on metformin, they always give me a lower dose so that I don't over stimulate (even though I have done now on both occasions!) - Your right though, I was told that PCOS peeps respond better to the drugs too. 

Olive22 - Hope the levels are ok and glad the scan went well.

Just_me - I know how you feel my AF hasn't turned up yet and Im on day 35... and counting.... Need it to turn up so I can ringWoking on day 1 for my plan. If it doesn't turn up today I am going to ring and get the drugs that will make it happen!

Wardyy - Glad you had a lovely holiday, I am in desperate need of one but it just isn't going to happen. How long did Woking tell you the FET cycle would take, they have told me 10 weeks best case scenario? I have to wait for this AF ring on day 1 then start DR day 23 have another AF and poddibly test 1st week in september? Yours seems much quicker?

Anyway best get off to work now.

Luck and love to all

Nikki


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Layla, congratulations on your BFP, twins as well. You are incredibly lucky and I wish you an enjoyable last couple of months before the babies come along. Thank you for your info on PCOS, there is so much to take on board, can't wait to get started now, hope to be in yourp position soon!

Nicki, thanks for the info too, why is it when we want AF to show she doesn't! Hoping it will arrive today for you x

I've had my bloods today. DH is doing his thing (!) at WOking next Thursday so things are moving along nicely.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Shell30 said:


> I hope you are right and that PCOS respond better to the drugs, the nrse did say that they would give me a much lower dose of the drugs, presumably that is because I am already halfway there with the cysts? xxx


Another reason they like to give ladies with pcos a lower dose of drugs is because you have a higher risk of having OHSS 

xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Girls!

Well after all my panicing, my AF arrived on Thursday night!! So I was able to attend my baseline scan very relieved!! I was a bit worried, that my lining wouldn't be thin enough to start the meds, but it was... phew!

So today I've started my HRT!! With a possible FET day of 15th July....

Wardyy... hows the down regging going??

Nikki.. hope you've been able to put your call in to the Nuffield to get you plan!

Just been going through my clothes in my wardrobe that never move.... Ive decided that I've turned into the size of a house... really need to watch what I eat... I've crept up a dress size.... not sure I can completely blame it on the drugs.... can I??  

Just_me x


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine?

Just_me cool on AF arriving and starting HRT.... will keep my fingers crossed for you that FET happens to plan x I know what you mean re clothes, it has to be the drugs, I find my trousers are still tight after the fresh cycle, it can't be my diet as I am not drinking anymore and swimming and walking he dogs every night and weekend..... Bodies!!!

Wardyy - Hope your ok?

Still no sign of AF for me day 38 and counting..... picked up some Provera on Friday from WN and have to take 2 tablets a day for 5 days and AF should show at some point after the tablets, I think after 10 days at the most.... feeling very bloated waiting for her to come.

Anyway off to have some tea - BBQ of course!

Speak soon 

Nikki


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Nikki..... AF is sooo unpredictable.... it arrives when you don't want it to, and doesn't come when you do!!

DH is now back from Glastonbury and sitting on the sofa next to me snoring!! Can't decided whether to turn the tennis up or to give him a dig in the ribs!!    Need to get out those Nose strips to stop the snoring tonight! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Just_me x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Just-me - so how is the HRT going? I have baseline scan next Wednesday - provided AF shows. I have issues here too as am normally around 38 days at the moment and if it does not show will have to delay the scan! Bring on the AF I say!!!! 

Nikki - glad you are going to be starting soon. I started DR last Wednesday with hopeful FET at end of July and test date would be 12 August which is DD birthday! If it works out that way I will wait and test the day after I think. Far too much emotion to go through if its a BFN on her birthday.

DR has been going OK - the injections do sting a bit more this time and i have felt a bit emotional this time. Last time I suffered no effects at all. At least the sun is shining which always helps.

I am with you girls on the weight gain - I am trying to be healthy and the weight just creeps on. I am definitely at my heaviest I would say but will keep persevering and hope to shift some during this process - have a posh 40th birthday to go to at end of August so that can be my motivation!!!

Hope all you pg ladies are OK out there.

Take care -


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Wardy -glad DR is going ok, Ive heard numming area with ice cube can help. Hope emotions settle down for you

Just me - what did you do to dh? I would have kicked him  

Nicky - has af turned up? heres an af dance to bring her on       

shell - how are you doing? 

Well we had initial app and was very good, learnt alot about ivf and filled in alot of forms with more to do as homework!! My bloods are ok to proceed with egg sharing, had more blood taken for other tests needed. She said all looks ok and would e looking to start August time fingers crossed. Feel really happy we chose Woking its a bit of a trek and we could have used a closer clinic but felt nice there. Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sun  

Olive 22 X


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope all is well with everyone, wardyy I have also heard the ice cube trick hope it works...

Olive22, glad initial apt went well, ours is next week. DH had his SA today, it didn't bring good news im afraid. The embriologist phoned earlier to say that his test contained microbes! In 20 years she said she hadn't seen this before and they have sent the sample to another hospital to analyise. They are so good at Woking she spent about 20 minutes on the phone to me reassuring me even though she has spoken to DH. The only good news was that his count hasn't got any worse and we are lucky enough that we do have some sperm albeit a small number. 

Hopefully our bloods will be back tomorrow or Monday, after 12 years together I am sure we don't have any odd diseases so would love to know what this odd microbe is and what it is doing in his sample! 

Sorry to rant, I didn't expect to hear this news today, I was prepared for a lower sample but not something that they have never come across in 20 years!!! 

Hey ho xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi

Shell - sorry to hear your SA results werent too good.   At least the count is the same and there some sperm to use, are you doing icsi? Its good they are sending it off, hopefully they can shed some light on the microbes. Take care xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Olive, its been a long night, 4.38am and I am awake have been for a while now! 

Your right it is positive as long as they can treat it, if not she said it will kill the embies  

Too many bad things as the moment I am sure I will snap out of it! 

Hope everyone slept well despite it still being so hot, I thought it was meant to be cooler tonight!

xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

phewww its hot!!

Pleased to report that DH has recovered from Glasto and is no longer snoring!!!!

Shell30... Sorry to hear your feeling a bit down... at least your going to get some answers soon.   

Olive22.... glad to hear everything is progressing well for you  x

Wardyy... I've felt more emotional this time too. Hope AF has finally put in an appearance!!

The HRT is going well... however I feel so spaced out and dopey... thank goodness I have an understanding boss, last week I asked her the same question three days in a row.... she just started laughing at me in the end!! Upped the dose today to 3 tablets, Ive got another week of this and then the scan.... can't wait to get to that point!!

Im finding the injections ok this time round in my tummy, no bruising at all.... I do it like a dart really quickly, maybe thats helping. However, Im having progesterone injections next week, and Im not looking forward to these, as DH has to do them in my butt!!! The needle is intramuscular so much longer!! My butt is going to be soooooo sore!!

xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi, I am at WN and jst wondered if anyone knows how long they like you to wait between cycles for ICSI. 

Becks x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi beckers

Im not completely sure, but I think they like you to have one normal AF in between. 

Just_me


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Beckers - Hi, I think Just me is right. They like you to have 1 AF and then start again on the following cycle. Apparently your ovaries need to calm down before stimming them all over again.

Just me - glad your HRT is going OK, am dreading that bit! When is your scan and when is likely FET date? Can't be long now - you will be 1st out of our little bunch. Sending loads of   

Shell - have you heard anymore about DH SA?

Olive - glad you are on track for starting soon. Woking nurses are fab and we have a bit of a trek too, although I work in Basingstoke so try and time my scans with days I work to cut down the travel. I egg shared on my failed ICSI cycle so if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Nikki - how are you?

Well AF finally showed on Sunday so in plenty of time for base line scan tomorrow. My goodness though the worst AF pains ever. Lasted all day Sunday and yesterday. Anyway at least can hopefully get on with the next stage now. DR this time has been quite hard - very stressed and short tempered at times - my poor family! - also very hot and so tired in the evenings. Oh the joy - can't wait to see what HRT brings!!!

Take care everyone


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Just me,  glad it is all going OK, I am sending your lots of    

Wardyy, pleased AF came to stay, I find it funny that we spend years wishing she doesn't arrive then when she is invited she is always late!! 

Olive - how are things going?

We've not heard any news on DH's sample yet. They said it would be half way through this week at the earliest they did say that is would be likely that they wouldn't be able to identify the infection - I hope they can!  His blood tests have come back OK, they also tested his FSH, Testosterone and LH. From what I can tell his result are OK. 

My FSH came back as 4.8 which I think is OK too so a little good news amongst all the bad stuff. We have an apt on Monday so hopefully we will hear more on what the infection is, how to cure it etc. 


It would be really nice to have some good news on here to cheer us all up

Hope everyone else is OK. XXXXX


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Just been watching a bit of the Jackson memorial thingy.... I couldn't stop crying when Paris Jackson tried to talk... I turned to my DH and he too was blubbing!! My hormone madness must be catching!!

Popping my Oestrogen tablets daily. They've been making me feel a little emotional and quite forgetful sometimes!! 

Really looking forward to Friday's scan, although Im a bit nervous that "what if Ive not responded to the tablets"..... if my lining is thick enough, then I will get a pregnyl shot and FET will be Wednesday 15th July!! Really hope I get over Fridays hurdle ok... then its onto the Wednesday hurdle of praying the frosties survive the defrost!

Wardyy... Good luck in your scan tomorrow!!

Shell30... glad the results are coming back ok. x

DH had just passed me over a choc pudding.... I know I shouldn't... but i need to eat it 

Just_me


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just me - I didnt watch any of Jackson memorial as I know would have balled my eyes out!!      that your nice and thick on Friday   and that the frosties survive the thaw   

Shell30 - glad fsh came back, thats an excellent level,    SA comes back ok aswell

Wardy - glad your moving forwards, how was your scan? Thanks for offering your advice, Ive got all the forms to do, happy with most of them apart from the 'green form' really not sure what to do with that one! Did you find out result of other lady?

Dh is just on his way back from doing his thing so   that comes back ok, got all forms to fill in this weekend

 to all
Olive22 XX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Hope everyone is OK. Just popping in very quickly (I should be working)

I just wanted to say Olive I hope DH's sample is OK today. My DH said the magazines at Woking were much better than the NHS it made me giggle so I just wanted to share it with you!! 

I got the impression he wouldn't mind doing another sample!  

Back later xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Shell30.... 

Feel like poo... really hayfevery today.. scan tomorrow.... must run off out for a chinese!! yippeeeee

Hope everyone is ok and sorry for the rushed post!!

Jm


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just me - good luck with your scan - let us know how you get on.

Olive - no, I have not found out whether my recipient is pg or not. I think I want to get through this FET first as all from the same tx. Then I might find out or leave it a while, will see how it goes.

Shell - that excellent FSH level!!! Fingers crossed on DH on SA results.

My BL scan was fine so started HRT yesterday. DD in hospital for an op yesterday.Its the 10th time so we should be used to it but still so hard each time. This time was really delayed so ended up being all very traumatic and exhausting. She is fine though thankfully! So very brave!

Hope you are all OK - enjoy the weekend


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Wardyy - glad scan went well and you have started with hrt. Your poor daughter, it is amazing how brave little ones are, they are an inspiration. I think I am not going to find out either, but going to wait until I get there and then see. 

Just me - how did you get on? Hope scan went well

Shell 30 -    that is hilarious, my dh was disturbed it was by the reception  , your message did make me chuckle we havent heard from clinic so I am assuming nothing drastic was found in the swimmers  

I had awful day at work, so putting feet up tonight with puppy to cuddle

Have a good weekend everyone XXX


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Got quite mixed emotions at the moment. Its not helping that I feel like poo and have really bad laryngitis!! I sound like a Marge Simpson that has been smoking 200 **** a day!!

Went for progress scan on Friday... my lining isn't quite thick enough to move onto the next stage. Its 7.8mm and they like it to be 8mm and above!! So treatment has been put back a few days... instead of July 15th, hopefully it will be Monday 20th. Ive got a scan on Wednesday to see what the score is!! Feel really mixed, but I know I need to keep positive and smiling... its quite hard when no-one can understand you 'cos your voice is soooo hoarse!!

Wardyy.... hope your DD is ok... 10th op, my goodness that must be so hard for you all.

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend. x

from a very hoarse Just_me xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just me -   sorry your not feeling well, your lining is nearly there only just off, heat is supposed to help the lining.    you get thicker and it looks good on Wed

Shell - how was your app today? Hope it went well and you got some answers with regard to dh sample 

Wardy - how you doing? hope all is ok

Well we saw Mr Brook today and it went really well. He is pleased with my tests so far and said hopefully it should be straightforward and he thanked me for doing egg sharing, was so lovely. I had more blood taken for the last 2 tests and dp sample was good (he was pleased) So we have to ring on day 1 of my next period and then hopefully can start day 21 of that cycle! Feeling excited and bit shell shocked as come so quickly. Really pleased I chose Woking as everyone was lovely.

 to all
Olive22 XX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my God Olive, we saw Mr Brook today as well! Our paths probably crossed in the corridor! We were at 11am what time were you? 

Glad everything is looking good for you, we have also got to phone on day 1 of my cycle, I think we could well be cycling together. Good luck...

Our apt was also really good, Mr Brook wasn't concerned about DH's sample at all, DH is going to do another samples (back to the magazines again he will be pleased!!!) on Thursday, hopefully it won't prove to be a problem and we will be ready to go in a few weeks. Thankfully Mr Brook said that the infection won't have damaged me and is probably just something normal but they will check it again to be sure. 

We have got the implementation session next week, really pleased and can't wait to get going now, fingers croseed dh's sample is OK. 

Just me, hope you are feeling better today, I am sure you could do without feeling like poo at times like this. 

Wardyy, how is HRT going, it sounds like we are not going to be too far behind you. 

Vegging out with some chocolate now, I was so nervous today Ive convinced myself the nervious energy calls for sweet things!! xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh my god, our app was 11am with Mr Brook!!! Did you have long brown hair down? Your dh got a glass of water, there was no where to sit by reception as we were there   Glad your app went well and dh gets to go back to those mags   Its great tho that he doesnt think its a problem. How freaky, will be good if we are cycling together, when are you due on? xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my god that was me and and DH! You are so right, I was trying to work out where to sit, I wasn't thinking straight at all was so, so, so nervous. 

Isn't infertility strange! I'm on day 23 today, no sign of ovulating yet, I suppose I could go anywhere between about 35 and 42 days. Everything has become a bit irregular over the last few months! When are you due on? xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi girls - 

Shell and Olive - can't believe you were both at Woking at the same time! You have both met the lovely Mr Brook too - he has been our Consultant from day 1 and is great. Glad you are both starting on your journeys.

Just me - hope you are feeling better and your next scan goes OK tomorrow - so frustrating that you were so close but I guess they like the lining nice and thick for those precious embies!!! So when is thaw day? Remind me, how many have you got waiting?

HRT is going fine - feel less miserable than this time last week which is a bonus as was annoying myself!!!! Next scan for me is next Wednesday so just hope lining is OK. Woking definitiely do put you on a lower dose I think compared to what other ladies on FF have said.   

xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Shell - how weird! we went in just before you. It is scary isnt it, so much relies on each app. Oh so your cycles are irregular, mine due 21st July so will prob be a bit ahead of you but we should be close. Hope af comes sooner    

Wardy - glad your feeling happier and annoying yourself anymore! I think they play safe with the dose as better to increase than to get OHSS?

Justme - how are you doing? Hope your ok

 to all   xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all
Finally got my voice back yippeeeee!!

Soo tired, really need to go to bed, but needed to touch base here!!

Wardyy... I've got 7 embies on ice. They are all day 3. Hopefully will thaw 2 of them on Monday, depending on whether I have cooked enough by my scan in the morning!

Shell and Olive... how freaky is that, that you were both seeing Mr Brook the same morning!! He's my consultant too! Glad to hear your both progressing ok.

Wardyy.. are you having gestone or cyclogest?? and how many embies have you got waiting

Night !! xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

We got relegated to page 2!

Lots of updates while I have been away, will need to catch-up with where everyone is up too....

I stayed away for a while as AF was not showing up, thought I was stuck in some kind of time warp... picked up some Provera and still nothing after 13 days, rang hospital and they said they would get Mr Riddle to review...Then next day she arrived - Typical!

So pick up plan on 4th August and start Jabbing on 5th August - Which happens to be my birthday... maybe it will bring me luck!?

Hope everyone is ok, will do personals over the wet weekend..

Nikki


----------



## Milo1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi,

This is the first time I been on here and you have answered all the question I have, I wish I had found you sooner!  

My first appointment is at Woking on the 10th of Aug and I have been worrying about the scan on day 4 and my DH about the little room that he was shown when we did our tour on the open day....

Good luck to all of you, 

M x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Milo,

Welcome, I am quite new on here too, we went to the open day too and hopefully will be starting treatment within the next 3 weeks. So if you have any questions just shout. Good luck.   

Hope everyone else is OK, Olive fingers crossed for AF on 21st xx I am trying not to think about mine or I know she won't arrive. 

big hello to everyone else, must dash, will put proper response as per Nikki at the weekend xxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Welcome Milo - good luck with your tx, Woking is great!

Just me - where are you? How did you get on this week?

Olive and Shell - hope you are OK.

Nikki - good to hear from you. Jabbing on your birthday  . Hope it brings you luck!

Well, HRTpills are making me very sleepy. Next scan on Wednesday so hoping lining is thick enough. Just having realisation that hopefully will be PUPO in just 2 weeks -    that my 2 embies survive the defrost. Will be on the lovely cyclogest - Olive and Shell am guessing you have yet to experience that joy!!!

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi All..

I survived... I survived!!!! Just had my first Gestone injection and my DH did it without any probs... phew. Ive been sooo worried about them as the needle is a bit of a brute. But the first of many is now over phew! I feel a little sore, but its ok.

Wardyy.. I went for my scan on wednesday and they said that the lining was thick enough to start the next stage. It was 8.3mm, so over the 8mm minimum.  So from today, starting the Gestone injections and carrying on with the 6mg of Progynova. When is your FET day??

Actually as I'm typing this, my butt is stinging.... may have to pop off and read some posts on peoples Gestone experiences.... maybe I should put ice on it??

Milo.. Welcome!! I second Wardyy, Woking is great!! Goodluck with your treatment journey!!
Nikki.. Welcome back!! 

Hi to everyone else... must dash... need an ice cube!!

Just_me xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Just me - so how come you are on gestone and not cyclogest? Not sure what is better butt bulletts or big needles in your butt!!! Must have been a man who thought up this particular phase of the tx  

So when are they thawing your embies? Monday I guess, means I will be a week behind you if all goes to plan. My FET day is 29 July. Sending loads of luck for the big thaw - I really you hope you get the 2 you want. At least you have others in reserve I guess. We have only 2!

Have a great weekend     for next week.

Wardy x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello fellow woking nuffielders!  

I know it's been a while, but can I join in again please?    

DH and I have an appointment at the clinic on Tuesday morning to get our expired tests redone, and to pick up our treatment plan. My drugs arrive on Wednesday and if my calcs are right, I start down regging on Friday. Mr Riddle has put me back on long protocol again, so it's back to the buserelin/menopur combo but he's upped my dose of menopur to 6 vials a day. I've managed to drop a stone in weight and have packed up the cigs again, so it's all systems go for our third attempt!!  

Here we go again.......


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi  BR - good luck for your next tx - surely it wil be 3rd time lucky for you


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Wardyy, thanks, I am really hoping that that mantra holds true for us, that's for sure


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Blade runner - welcome back   I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you    

Wardy - yea Im sure it was a man  

Justme - hope your bums better   how are you doing?

Milo - welcome   dont worry about the scan it is fine and the clinic is excellent, any more questions just ask

Hi to everyone else  

Im ok, ill at the moment but no temperature so dont think its swine flu! Just waiting for af to come so can ring and get dates, she is due Tue, so wont be long now  

Hope everyone is having good weekend
olive22 XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I really hope its 3rd time lucky for you Blade Runner.. good luck    

Olive, hope AF turns up tomorrow for you   

Wardyy - not long now, I am dreading the bum bullets please tell me they are not that bad!! 

Just me - how are the buttocks!!! Hope you are doing OK. 

We are off for the implementation do dah on Thursday, today is day 28 for me, cycles always used to be 28 days but now seem to be anything from 28 - 42! Wish she would arrive so I can make that call and get going! Had some grumblings last night but nothing this morning so was probably wind!!! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Shell xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Shell - I am dreading the bum bullets aswell  Im going to do af dance to get her coming then we will cycle together          you been told what drugs they will use? mine are buserelin, menopur then cyclogest. Do they do this as standard here?

Wardy - please tell us they arent that bad    

Ive started spotting so oncourse for tomorrow    

 to all XXX


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Shell, Olive - trust me ladies, after the jabs, dildo cam, EC and ET, botty bullets are the least of your worries!! You can put them in either hole but be warned that putting them in your vagina will mean alot of leakage when the wax melts - then you have the worry that maybe not all the drugs have been absorbed (which they will have been, it just feels wrong seeing so much seep out!). I used the back passage and had no seepage problems and could just pop one in and get going, rather than lying down for a while waiting for them to melt and be absorbed when used the other way! I found them a much better pregnancy support than the pregnyl jabs, which you use if you get less than 8 eggs - no  break through bleeding and a contant level of hormones on a 12 hourly basis.

Getting nervous about tomorrow morning now...... You'd think I'd be used to it by now


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello everybody,
I can see that you are all in the throws of treatment right now.
I hope you are all well.
Nice to see you back Blade Runner.
Was just wondering if anybody wanted to take over the Woking list of who is where in treatment etc.
I took it over last year from Fingers just before she had her lovely baby. I am not getting a chance to keep up with it 
now and it is such a lovely way for everybody to know what is happening with those having or who have had treatment at the Woking.
I could post the last list I had and then if anybody wanted to - they could start it up again.
Anyway wishing you all the best of luck with treatment.
Love
Ronstar


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Welcome back Bladerunner!!  

Wardyy... sorry haven't been on for a few days, as been away for a friends wedding. It was great, completely took my mind off of everything. 
Im on Gestone as Mr Brook wasn't convinced that I absorbed the cyclogest efficiently on the IVF cycle. I started spotting about 5 days before the OTD and when AF came, it was a bit clotted thing at the bottom of the toilet bowl.. TMI So To make sure the progesterone supported my lining this time Im on Gestone. 

Well for me, Im officially PUPO!!! Had my transfer this morning. They thawed two embies which turned into a 6 cell and the other compacted (apparently the stage just before it turns into a blastocyst??). And both were transferred.. 

a little worried, as the transfer wasn't as smooth as it could have been. The consultant had a little difficulty putting the tube in, he asked if I'd had a recent procedure as there was a little scarring on my cervix stopping the tube going in. Eventually he got through, it hurt a little, but now I have a little bit of brown staining in my pants.. TMI anyone else experienced this?? As he got past the cervix, I shouldn't worry now should I, the scarring is irrelevant now, as the embies are in my womb??

Oh well, what the point in worrying about that little hickup.... too late now!! Bill and Ben are now making themselves at home!!  

Ronstar, bless you... you keep asking for someone to take over, and we all keep pretending we don't hear you!! I'll take over. Could you do one last one... then I just copy and paste and update??

Olive.... Hope AF is on her way!!
Shell.. Hope AF is on her way too!! 

You two are sooooo in sync!!

Just_me xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Rolney
SammyK
Morrice2
Olive22
Nikki Ryder
Crazy-chick
Milo

*D/Regging*    
Wardyy

Stimming

*PUPO *    
Just-me

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
FoxyLoxy - Oliver and Thomas Arrived 29th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - Thomas George Arrived 10th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T - EDD 14th October 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace - 23rd October 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar 

Just-me *CONGRATULATIONS* on being PUPO  and thank you for saying you will take over the list. 
Thinking back I had to paste and copy it but but then I had to re- add all the little pictures - then save that as a copy. If that makes sense!!! Let me knoe if I can help.
Will be back along to see how your 2 week wait goes - and to see how everybody else is doing. Good luck everybody. Ronstar


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Shell and Olive - I hope AF is on her way for you both. The bum bullets are not that bad just a bit leaky so you do always worry that they are not absorbed. Woking assured me that they take about 20 mins to disolve and leakage is totally normally as your body cannot absorb the wax coating.All for good a cause in the end.

Just me - congrats on being PUPO - when is OTD? My ET due next Wednesday but will have to see how my lining is tomorrow first   that it is nice and thick! I hope the gestone injections work better for you. Sending loads of    that Bill and Ben are snuggling in for the long haul. Ihad a nightmare ET last time - seems I have a narrow backward sloping cervix with scar tissue too from my emergency c-section with DD. I had clamps and all sorts and it was agony.  Have had a trial ET this time and all went smoothly so hoping next week is the same. 

BR - hope your appointment went well this morning.

Ronstar - hope you are OK - can't believe you are almost due. Huge luck for the birth and safe arrival. 

Keep well everyone -and avoid the dreaded swine flu.


Wardy xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all!

Just-me - congratulations hun   Fingers crossed for you and your little bundles    As you're taking over the list, a couple of updates for you - SBF is pregnant, and I am starting down regging tomorrow! (A little sooner than I thought!)

The appointment went fine this morning. DH and I had the obligatory arm fulls of blood taken for HEP and HIV testing, I was shoe horned for the chlamydia screening and our treatment plan said down regging starts tomorrow, which was a bit of a shock as my drugs arrive tomorrow (I hope!) so it's cutting it a bit fine!  

The plan is down regging for the next 2 weeks, menopur from 6th August, EC 19th August, ET 21st August, ETD 4th September! Nervous now.......


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Just_me congrats on being PUPO, I really hope this is your time   , hope your 2ww flys by. Can you please add me to the list?  

Olive has she arrived yet? 

Bladerunner, you are moving so quickly. I want to start tomorrow too!! Hope all is OK.

Wardyy, pleased that the trial ET went OK for you, I suppose a stressful transfer just isn't what we need after being prodded and poked. 

Im still waiting for AF today arrive, hopefully any day now. Have found out today that I have a new client in Woking so could be good for a cover up at work for a couple of appointments if I plan it well! I'm convinced that Dh and I are going to get swine flu just before we start, everything else seems to go wrong so why not add a bit swine flu to the mix too! Must think positive! 

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Shell

My secret is that I didnt decide/feel ready for the tx until about a week after my last period. I asked DH if he fancied going for it again this month, he did his usual 'whatever you feel up to luv', so I called the clinic and said that I wanted to start again please. So I haven't had that horrible wait for AF as she's already been and gone. I knew from my last follow up appointment that I would be back on a long protocol and starting on around day 19/20 so I just sorted out my clinic appointment and drugs to coincide with the start of the jabbing. I almost got caught out though with the drug delivery being on the same day that I start!! Mind you, I have loads left over from last time so I could start using that if the delivery is delayed.

Blimey, never thought I'd be so blase about getting drugs, doing jabs, starting IVF again - it just feels like an old friend now!!     Maybe being relaxed about it isnt such a bad thing though..... 

BTW - try not to worry too much about the swine flu. It is less to worry about than normal influenza, the symptoms are very mild and it's mostly media hype that's causing so many people to be overly concerned. We've got enough to worry about and concentrate on without adding that to the stress list too!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Bladerunner - I agree with you, being relaxed must be a good thing. Zita Wests book talks lots about positive thinking. Glad you are happy with everything. I agree with you it is just media hype mostly with swine flu.     all goes well

Shell - did my af dance not work? heres another one -          hope she comes soon

Justme - great news on being PUPO, hope Bill & Ben are snuggling in for the next 9 months    

Well af has arrived   I have rang clinic, they are going to ring me back to arrange treatment plan app and 3 weeks today I should be d/r   cant believe we are moving forwards after years of standing still!!!

 to all XX


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

bottoms.... didn't work!! 

Wanted to do a table on here for our dates etc.... Ronstar.. do you know how you do it??

Just_me


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just me - A table I am not sure. I was clueless on how to do the list first of all. 
I think you might have to create it as a reply and then copy and save into your word - after that it works each time if 
you copy it back as a reply again. Does that sort of make sense
Keep me posted and i will try to assist.
Thanks again JustMe for doing this.
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys - quick update on SBF - she's just had her 12 week scan and everything is A-OK!  

By the way, my drugs arrived from Central Homecare bang on time this morning, so it's all systems go for tonight's main event....!!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Right then girls... this is my first attempt at putting the page into a table type thing... it can only get better

Can you remind me of your dates??

Hope its ok
Just_me x

*Waiting to start & Down Regging *   



Name,Treatment,Down Regging,Baseline Scan,
Blade Runner,ICSI,22nd July
Shell30,IVF
Olive22,IVF
Nikki Ryder
SammyK
Crazy-chick
Angie,Having a break
Tracy6
Ali
Pali Bali
Cazl
Beans33
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Bendybird
Rolney
Morrice2
Milo
Julesx,Start again soon


*From stimming to transfer!* 





Name,Treatment,Stimming,EC,ET
Wardyy,FET,,,29th July


*
2 Week wait!*   




Name,Treatment,ET,Test Date,Outcome??
Just_me,FET,20th July,3rd August, ,


*Waiting for 1st scan*




Name,Scan date,
, ,

Congratulations!!   





Name,Due date / Actual Birthday!,Boy/Girl,Baby/Babies Name/s, 
Hope SpringsEternal,August 2008,  ,Phoebe and Isaac
Fingers,4th November 2008,  ,William to be known as Liam
Monkey2008,19th November 2008,  ,Alex
Tanya,29th December 2008,  ,Jess
Charlies-Mum,31st Dec 2008,  ,Matthew Robert
FoxyLoxy,29th Jan 2009,   ,Oliver and Thomas
Crazychick,20th Feb 2009,  ,Gabriel James
Karen1975,19th February 2009,  ,Daniel
Casatinka,10th March 2009,  ,Thomas George
Ronstar,EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T,EDD 14th October 2009
TDMC1,EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace,23rd October 2009
SBF,


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just Me - it looks fab - I guess that my weird and rather useless explanantion might have helped a little.
How is the two week wait going? I will keep everything crossed for you.
Pop back soon
Ronstar


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Ronstar

Yes it helped thankyou! I also messaged someone else on another board who was doing tables and they explained how to do them.

2WW is going ok so far, only 2 days in though!! 

Need to remember to eat my brazil nuts and drink my pineapple juice too! 

Just_me


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just me - the table looks fab - well done. Glad the 2ww is going OK so far.

Olive - glad AF arrived. Once you have your tx plan and drugs you will really be on your way.

Shell - any sign of the old   yet?

BR - how are the good old jabs going?

Well i had my scan yesterday and my lining was a lovely 9.7mm so all systems go for thaw on tuesday and ET   on Wednesday. Woking was a nightmare though - v busy and no receptionist. I was in a rush to get to work and had an 8am app so arrived at 7.45- finally had scan at 8.35 as darn nurse had not booked me in properly - v stressed and almost in tears   . Not really what i needed. 
Anyway must dash - its the 1st day of the holidays and I have a nearly 5 year old going nuts already    

Wardy xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Wardyy, sorry to hear you had a  day at Woking yesterday, I spoke to someone there yesterday who sounded very grumpy and loathed to answer my question! I hope it is not a sign of things to come. 

  all goes well for the defrost on Tuesday for you xx

Just_me - 3 days in now, 11 to go  , sorry to mess the chart up, I am ICSI unfortunatly due to DH's low count. 

BR - Thanks for info how is it going?

Olive, I think I am right behind you, sore boobs and spotting, she is on her way! 

We have our implications session this afternoon, hopefully DH's sample will come back OK today and then we will be on our way. I really hope that he doesn't have to have antibiotics I don't want to be elayed another month!

Had my last supper of mega carbs last night, ready for the protein frenzy this month! Been eating really well for ages now but I can't work out how to keep protein higher than carbs and eat and drink all of the milk, pineapple juice, fruit and veg! I am going to be the size of a small whale I think! 


XXX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't been around for ages - life has been a bit hectic recently with lots of things keeping me busy. I haven't had chance to read back very far but I see Just_me is newly PUPO so congratulations honey and sending you lots of sticky      

Ronstar - not long now for you honey - gosh it's gone sooooooooo quickly (well to me it has   ) Are you all ready now or like me and still rushing around to get things done?

Blade Runner - congrats on starting again - wishing you loads of luck      

Anyone heard from Emi-Lou, TDMC1 or Amber Grace recently? 

Welcome to all the newbies - I really hope that WN helps make your dreams come true   Anyway short and sweet as got to pop out shortly but love and luck to you all xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Good to see you back fingersarecrossed!! xx

is this better.....
*Waiting to start & Down Regging *   



Name,Treatment,Down Regging,Baseline Scan,
Blade Runner,ICSI,22nd July
Shell30,ICSI
Olive22,ICSI
Nikki Ryder
SammyK
Crazy-chick
Angie,Having a break
Tracy6
Ali
Pali Bali
Cazl
Beans33
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Bendybird
Rolney
Morrice2
Milo
Julesx,Start again soon


*From stimming to transfer!* 





Name,Treatment,Stimming,EC,ET
Wardyy,FET,,,29th July


*
2 Week wait!*   




Name,Treatment,ET,Test Date,Outcome??
Just_me,FET,20th July,3rd August, ,


*Waiting for 1st scan*




Name,Scan date,
, ,

Congratulations!!   





Name,Due date / Actual Birthday!,Boy/Girl,Baby/Babies Name/s, 
Hope SpringsEternal,August 2008,  ,Phoebe and Isaac
Fingers,4th November 2008,  ,William to be known as Liam
Monkey2008,19th November 2008,  ,Alex
Tanya,29th December 2008,  ,Jess
Charlies-Mum,31st Dec 2008,  ,Matthew Robert
FoxyLoxy,29th Jan 2009,   ,Oliver and Thomas
Crazychick,20th Feb 2009,  ,Gabriel James
Karen1975,19th February 2009,  ,Daniel
Casatinka,10th March 2009,  ,Thomas George
Ronstar,EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T,EDD 14th October 2009
TDMC1,EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace,23rd October 2009
SBF,


Please let me know if anything is wrong or any updates! xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

shell - how did today go? af yet? hope app went well. I agree with you with all the food/drink I am going to be a small whale aswell   Im finding the water particurly hard, I haven't started the litre of milk yet I thought that was just for stimming?

wardy - thats fab news you are nice and thick,   your frosties defrost nicely. Sorry app was bad, I hope this isn't things to come! 

Justme -the chart is great well done, hope your ok xx

Im waiting for phone call back to sort dates app, how long should I wait before ringing them back? xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Be warned a me post coming up!

Clinic was awful yesterday. We had the implications session. It started with being told that DH's sample still contains some bacteria and then being told to go the STI clinic!!! After much tooing and froing (if that is how you spell in), DH was wizzed off to do another sample (it took a while after the bad news) and then came back and said that it was going to another specialist to look at it! and that STI clinic wasn't nescessary! 

I feel like I have lost a bit of faith with the clinic because Mr Brook wasn't even slightly concerned about this bacteria when we saw him last week and this week we were having accusing looks and I even heard them say by the water machine... 'they have been together 12.5 years'! 

Then during the session, I had to ask if I needed medication for my PCOS, the answer was no and then 30 minutes later someone said that I needed Metformin.  During that talk about early ovulation I had to explain that I wasn't a typical 28 days cycle which seemed to confuse even though we completed the forms about periods etc 3 weeks ago,I was told that I needed to go on the pill to regulate my cycle. Does anyone have any advice, we loved Woking before yesterday but it seems that our notes are not being looked at and the questions I asked are from this website but I am sure that there are other things we should be doing that they are overlooking. 

Do you think we should change clinics? Really down today.

Will come back later when the tears have dried xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Shell30 - I am so sorry to hear that you had a bad time at the Woking. Who was it that saw you yesterday
Perhaps you just had a bad one I can't offer much advice - just to say that my DH had bacteria in one sample but it was gone next time 
and they never made a fuss about - just got him to repeat it to check.
I also had to had metforim but they told me about it - perhaps you had a newbie nurse? If you are really unhappy then you should tell them 
after all you deserve to feel like they are treating you both properly.

Sorry if that isn't an awful lot of help.
Big hugs  
Hope you feel better
Ronstar


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Ronstar, 

Sorry to be so negative, it was just so awful it has left us both so up in the air. Most of the session was taken by Ann but we did also see 3 or 4 other people, one was called Caroline I can't remember the other names. Each person told us something different, I said to DH this morning, I don't know if we are meant to be starting this cycle (1 said we probably could, 1 said we couldn't), I'm also not sure if I should be taking my Metformin yet etc.   

I think I will have to discuss it with them xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Shell - sorry you had a bad experience yesterday, I have to say 99% of the time WN are fantastic but I had one day when things all seemed to be contradictory (it doesn't help if you see several different people   ) I would have a chat with Caroline Lewis who is in charge and tell her how disappointed you were, I'm sure that she will resolve it for you. The thing I am most shocked about is that they were discussing you  BY THE WATER MACHINE - there are plenty of private areas where they could discuss as necessary but not in a public area  

Hope that Dh's sample comes back as not being a problem    

Hi other ladies - sorry, short and sweet again..


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Fingers,
Meant to reply - time is going quickly now.
Saw Midewife tody for another anti-d injection!!!
Only a few weeks left really and still not ready.
How is the gorgeous Liam?

Shell - I  concur with Fingers - def talk to Caroline. They need to sort this out for you. Also don't worried about being negative - this is what we ae here for - to help with good and bad stuff.

Hi to all
Ronstar


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Girlies, 

You are right, I have left a message for Caroline to call me back (2 hours ago!). Hopefully we will be able to resolve this so that DH and I feel happy to continue with treatment xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say thank you to you for suggesting to speak to Caroline. I had a long chat with her this afternoon, she was wonderful, really helpful and so apologetic about our experience yesterday. Caroline is going to personally sit down with us about the treatment plan and to allieviate any other concerns that we have. 

Good news, no bacteria found so hopefully we will be starting soon! 

Hope everyone is OK and have a fab weekend all xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah good Shell - I knew Caroline would come up trumps, I suppose we all have off days and the clinic is bound to now and then but as long as they resolve any issues, then I would stick with them as they DO have a good success rate. Great news about the bacteria too - hope you are feeling tons better about things now  

Ronstar - you'll never be fully ready hon, as long as you have somewhere for bubs to sleep and something for it to wear and hundreds of nappies then you are sorted   Liam is doing very well thanks - growing up so fast. He now has two teeth and is turning into a cheeky monkey   . He is sitting up now and rolling but not crawling yet. It still seems very surreal that he is here after 15 years of waiting


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Shell - really pleased you got it sorted and feel better. It was awful they were talking about you at the water machine   great news they have taken it seriously and are addressing your concerns. Great news about the bacteria aswell  

Fingersarecrossed - love that stage where they roll around, once they start moving nothing is safe!

I have my treatment plan app next Tuesday and start 10th August (although now a little worried after Shell's experience!) I have to go on my own as dp working. 
Hope everyone is ok, have a great weekend XXX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Olive - don't worry - I am sure Shell's experience is a one off and they will be double hot on things for  a while because of it.. good luck with your tx plan... I love the rolling part too - LO rolls over to the cat and then grabs his tail,all the while laughing hysterically   the cat for some reason doesn't find it as amusing


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Shell - I am so sorry you had a terrible meeting. WN is great but occasionally it feels a bit chaotic. Sometimes you will get conflicting advice - which isfrustrating but if you are ever unsure of anything call and they will help. Ask who your actual nurse is asthen you will have 1 constant contact. The main thing is never be scared to question them. You are the one paying for tx and it is crucial you take the drugs when you are meant to. I call them all the time even now just to check and they will always help. Hope it all goes smoothly from now on x

Olive - treatment plan will be a breeze. They will have it all written out for you and then just talk you through to make sure you know when to do each stage. All your scan apps will be on there too. Also your pregnancy tesy date which shocked me initially seeing it there in black and white!!!! The whole drinking water and milk thing is hard and ts good to start now in order to build yorself up to drinking enough- it is most important whilst stimming. Milk does not have to only be drunk though you can have yoghurts, cheese, angel delight (yummy!!) etc.

Fingers - glad Liam is doing well. He sounds adorable.

Just me - hows things? 2ww driving you mad yet?      

Ronstar - enjoy your final weeks while baby is quiet and being fed without you actually having to feed him/her!!!

Well I had my final buserelin last night and Pregnyl shot - have not coped well this time. Have been so tired and such terrible headaches. I think its more the HRT tablets though whichI will take for a few weeks yet. DHhas decided i have been a nightmare this time - how very rude! I gave him what for   . We are having a final night out tonight before 9 months of of no alcohol    so hopefully he will make it up to me.

Have fab weekends everyone xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Im back!! Been AWOL for a few days.. so much has happened in just a few days!

Shell... Glad to read that you got your awful appointment sorted out. 

Wardyy... Not long now!! Hope ET goes smoothly! Is Mr Brook doing it?? He did mine, he was actually in scrubs this time and looked the part. When he did my ET on IVF cycle, he was in a suit and we had to wait while he took his jingle jangle big rolex watch off and roll up his sleeves!!

Feeling a bit emotional today, I guess Im a bit confussed... want to remain positive that its worked, but worried that if I remain too positive, I'll be really upset if it doesn't.... am I making sense??

Ho hum.... gonna have so icecream to cheer myself up!

Just_me xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just_me - I had that battle with myself, particularly on my 3rd (successful) cycle.. my point of view is *IF* it were negative you would be very upset anyway so staying positive can't do any harm (hope that makes sense). I feel very positive for you      

  We are obviously being charged too much for our tx if Mr Brook can afford a Rolex that he needs to take off for ET's!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just me - I have been thinking about this and think its a hard one, I always think cautiously so I dont get too hurt but believe you need to be positive to help your body. As fingersarecrossed said we will be upset either way so try and remain positive     

fingersarecrossed - lol I agree obviously paying too much!

wardy - glad you did last jab, sorry you have suffered, hope you had good night out and dh made it up to you

shell - how you doing?

Im ok ta, itching to start now
 to all XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Just_me, defo go for loads of positive thinking. The mind can work wonders!!    

Wardyy, hope you had a good night out with DH. Its such a difficult time, you deserve to be crabby to let him spoil you rotten! 

Fingers, hope you are OK.

Olive, when do you start with the jabs, can't be that long now? 

I'm OK, to be honest still extremely anxious after last weeks experience. AF arrived properly on Saturday so I have started taking the pill to ensure that I don't ovulate at the wrong time (I thought my microgynon days were well and trully over!). If our bloods come back OK from WN then hopefully we will be starting on day 19.   

Anyway as the song goes Its just another manic Monday! xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Just thought of something........The clinic said that my otd was 3rd August... but just worked out that that would be day 17!!! Day 14 is Friday.... OMG OMG OMG...... what do i do? The embies were day 3 embies last Monday.....?? Do I test before 3rd or hold out 

hmmmmm....... Thing is, in my mind I know Ive got to get past Tuesday and Wednesday without spotting..... as thats when it started  on the IVF cycle.......

I think Ive just managed to wind myself up.... need to go back to work now to throw myself into something mundane!!

Will post properly later with personals..... got to run!!!

Just_me x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Shell - I start injecting 10th August, I have treatment plan app tomorrow at 1pm so will have more dates then. How are you now? What date will you be injecting?

Just me - I would try and hold out until test date, I know some of the drugs can give you a false positive   try and stay positive    

Cant wait for app tomorrow so as the song goes ' lets get this party started!'

 to all XX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Olive22 - you start injecting on my birthday - it's not long now
Justme - how you holding up?

Hi to everybody else.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just_me - WN always set OTD as 14 days post ET, I'll admit I tested 12 days post ET (15days post EC) and got my positive but then worried my head off until official test day anyway   

Olive - hope your appt goes well   

Ronstar - how you feeling honey?

Shell - " thought my microgynon days were over "   It does seem odd doesn't it? 


Wardyy - hope your night out was fun - is it ET today?? IF so,


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

10th August is a lucky day for all then, it's our 13(!) year wedding anniversary and Thomas will be FIVE months too!!

Love
Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Well my lovely 2 embryos have both survived the thaw    so am extremely happy. Transfer is tomorrow at 1.15 so should be officially PUPO and on the terrible 2ww.

Hope everyone is OK - Just me - any news Try to hold out until OTD if you can x

Love to all - will update after ET tomorrow x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Wardyy, glad the embies survived the defrost. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope it goes well, roll on the 2ww!   

Just_me, I think I would try and hang in there and test on you OTD, can understand the temptation to test earlier though!  

Ronstar, you've not got long to go now, your ticker says 31 days!! 

Olive, I bet 10th August seems like a lifetime away. Hope it comes quickly for you. We are not getting our hopes up, we should have our blood tests back tomorrow (tests to check for this   bacteria. If all clear they will be starting me on day 19 which I think will be 12th July only 2 days after you! If the bacteria is back then we will have to wait until next month, but they have put me on the pill so I at least I know it won't be more than 28 days! Treatment plan meeting is Monday xx

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

wardyy said:


> Well my lovely 2 embryos have both survived the thaw   so am extremely happy. Transfer is tomorrow at 1.15 so should be officially PUPO and on the terrible 2ww.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK - Just me - any news Try to hold out until OTD if you can x
> 
> Love to all - will update after ET tomorrow x


Fab news!!  

Wardyy I really wish you all the luck in the world    

Nothing much to report from me - jabs are going well, having the usual sleep problems and bloating with them but nothing more. Just got to keep jabbing til my baseline scan a week tomorrow!

Keep well all

BR xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wardy -      thats fab news, am so pleased for you.    transfer goes well tomorrow   

Bladerunner - glad jabs going well  

Shell - yea can't wait to start now. That will be fab only 2 days apart. Hope bacteria has gone and you can start this month. On the plus side at least the clinic are being thorough giving you the best odds

Hi to you other ladies  

I had app today and it went really well, happy with plan all written out and highlighted in different colours. I got needles, drugs, sharp box and put needle in my tummy which was fine! Wish I could start tonight   The one thing I am most worried about is those bottom bullets- how silly is that  

olive22 xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Decided that I'm going to wait until OTD!! honest!! Ive got a wedding on Friday to go to and a hen night on the Saturday. I'm being designated driver on both events!! Not much good for DH at the wedding though, he's on antibiotics for an ear infection, so he cant drink either!!

Wardyy... thats brilliant that they survived!!    Good luck for tomorrow.. how many days old are they?? Its strange how they 
vary things between each of us... my embies were defrosted on the morning of the ET! They were 3 day.. does that make a difference?
Shell... really hoping   bacteria is gone and you can start xxxx

Olive... Ready to rock and roll now then!!   

Bladerunner... keep jabbing!! xx

Feeling really emotional today, hormones are obviously all over the place! 
Rushed to the shops earlier to quickly return something, I stupidly ran a few steps, but then my butt started hurting from the jabs in the muscle and my boobs were ungracefully everywhere!... so stopped.. wont try that again!!  

Anyway going to turn in now.

Night x Just_me x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the     . I really hope it works for us this time.

Just me - no testing until OTD for you - I promise not to either. Glad you are feeling hormonal, could be a good sign. You have got this far   you get your BFP. When would your AF be due? Mine would be around this time next week - just hope the bullets do their job.

Olive - glad your planning went well. When do you start DR?

Shell - hope DH swimmers are good to go and you can get started!!!

BR - glad the jabs are going well.

Well after today I will be busy planning DD birthday party - 47 children for 2 hours on Saturday. I am quite mad   . Should keep my mind off everything though I hope. 

Take care everyone - I will let you know how ET goes - seeing lovely Mr Riddle so feeling quite positive xxx


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm on the list as waiting- since I last posted I have had one failed cycle of ICSI. I should be about to start my second cycle any day soon. I'm on short cycles and having to push things through quickly as husband working abroad in January (not through choice). So hopefully if no cysts can start again in few days.

I was doing really well- then today my friend told me she was 9 weeks pregnant. If my ICSI had worked I would have been 8 weeks now. Really brought it home- afraid I'm moping and feeling miserable this afternoon. I'm really happy for my friend - she's had lots of bad luck in life and I'm glad that she's got this but it'll really hurt if I'm not pregnant by the time she has her baby.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok x

Morrice2... Firstly, really sorry to hear you about your failed ICSI.  and secondly don't feel guilty about your mixed emotions for your friend.    When we first started the fertility treatment, there was a huge wave of my friends and family falling pregnant, it seemed soooo unfair. They've all long had there babes now! The worst one was my sister, she's always copying everything I do... so my first month of trying clomid... guess what... she fell pregnant! Cow!!   My nephew is gorgeous, so now I dont mind so much!  

Let me know when you are starting ICSi and I'll update the table as and when x

Wardyy.. Hope today went smoothly and Mr Brook took off his jingle jangle jewellery for you   Hormonal, woke up this morning crying..... goodness knows what I was dreaming about! Im having such weird dreams this last week! AF usually arrives 12 days after I ovulate.. like clockwork, so today I guess would be the day. On the failed IVF, AF spotting arrived 12 days after EC.... so hopefully the Butt injections are keeping it at bay.... fingers crossed!!

Well for me, really grumpy this morning and have a sore bottom from the injections... other than that, Im baring up! Not got the urge to test yet, as that would mean going to the shops to get a HPT!!

Oh yeah... the meds have made my boobs enormous! Thought I'd share that with you!!

Just_me x


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a bit of a personal question:

After my last cycle I asked about my luteal support as it was that very hot week in June and I wasn't convinced that the cyclogest was staying in long enough and I asked about using injections instead but was told that I was to use pessaries. I started bleeding at day 12.

I know the injections are painful but at least they definitely get into your system. 

Just wondering how to negogiate that psychologically using the injection and doing something different to last time would put me in a better place.

The 2 week wait has to be the worse bit, it's horrible- suddenly you feel that all that support and monitoring has gone. 
Just-me- the breast pain is hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Morrice2... When I went to Mr brook after the failed IVF, I explained that I started spotting almost 7 days before my OTD and then when my AF came two days later, it pretty much came out in one big clot at the bottom of the bowl! TMI From this, I guess that he decided that the cyclogest wasn't supporting my lining. Thus recommending Gestone injections. Your right, at least I know that Im getting the progesterone now, but Im still not 100% trusting them and popping to the loo every so often to knicker check!!  

Just_me x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Well ET went like clockwork pretty much yesterday. Saw Mr Riddle who was great and very calm. He still had a little trouble getting the catheter through but nothing compared to the horrors of last time. Have had no bleeding and the embryos were not in and out of the incubator 4 times like before so feeling as positive as we can be.

So, have had 2 embryos transferred. We have a grade 1 perfect 8 cell - which is extremely rare from a frostie apparently - and a good 5 cell. So now just gotta wait. I have the worst back pain though which kept me awake all night  . Also wondering whether they are actually in there. Next 2 weeks are gonna drive me   

Ver funny - the nurse confirmed that I could not do anything for the 2ww like ironing, hoovering,cleaning, cooking and that DH had to do everything.Of course most of it was a joke but I think DH did take it quite seriously   . Well it won't hurt him to look after me for a change!!!

Just me - keeping everything crossed for you. Enormous boobs eh? DH must be pleased   . Really hope its a good sign.

Morrice - sorry to hear about your failed ICSI. It is so hard. Hang in there though, FET could be your time. It is a nightmare worrying about whether the pessaries are doing what they are supposed to. I did not start spotting on my ICSI until day before OTD so they had no intenions of changing the tx plan. Will just have to see how I go. I would say that if you want to go for the injection you insist on it - you are paying and it is your body. Can they really refuse? Good luck to you.  

Shell and Olive - how are you ladies?

Have good weekends everyone xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all,
Going to attempt personals and hope I get everything right - DH says I have pregga-brain!!!
Fingers - I am feeling ok - getting tired because I find it really hard to sleep in a comfortable postion - if I lay on my left I often feel sick 
and when I lay on the right my leg goes dead - but it is worth it! How about you - Liam is growing so quickly and looks as handsome as ever.
Cassa -Your right the 10th of August is a lucky day - how are you?? And how can Thomas nearly be 5 months
Wardyy - You are PUPO!! Yeah      Hope all goes well in the two week wait - everything crossed for you
Morrice2 - sorry to hear about the failed ICSI  it is so hard especially when somebody you know gets pregnant and it would have been the same time frame. It happened 
to me last year after the failed IVF - my friend and I would have had the babies a few days apart had it worked. I know it is hard so   what helped me was starting again -
so that is what I focused on... not much consolation I know but hopefully next time will be the one  
Shaell 30 - That ticker is a bit scary really - the time sems to be flying now - and I am excited and scared all at once - not long for you now before you start hopefully - it gets to a point where you just want to get going with it doesn't it   with the bloods
Just me - you must be feeling a bit  crazy by now in your  . Well I am sending you lots of positive thoughts  
Blade-Runner - how are th jabs going Hope it is not too bad - by the end of the jabs I always got more sensitive and couldn't finds spots for the needle - though to be honest I don't really
care for needles
Anyway    all round 
Ronstar


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All, 

Wardyy, good luck, hope the two weeks don't drag too much     

Just_me only a few days to go, hopefully the big boobies is a good sign!  

Morrice2 - sorry to hear about your first icsi attempt. Hope the second one is sucessful for you. Don't feel bad about your feelings, I have to confess I feel like that too, have been avoiding on of DH's friends since his daughter was born 7 months ago because I don't think he appreciates what he has!  

Hi to everyone else, who is plodding on and wating for news / to start. 

Things are't going to badly with me, I don't want to get my hopes up but our bloods have come back Aok. DH's test that I thought was Y deletion but seems to be Karyotype instead (is there are difference?) has also come back OK. Got my Metformin from the GP this morning and hopefully after our treatment plan on Monday and some antibiotics for DH we will be able to start this cycle    

Sorry its short, back later 

Shell30 xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203640.0


----------

